# Konstanz, Radolfzell



## eRiC89 (5. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute ich komme aus Güttingen ein paar kilometer hinter Radolfzell und bin auf der suche nach Bikern aus der Gegend... also wer lust und laune hat mal ne runde freeriden, trails shredden oder sogar mal nen trail bauen zu gehen kann sich ja melden

MfG Eric


----------



## .Henning. (13. Januar 2011)

Hey, ich hätt eigentlich echt mal Bock wieder Biken zu gehen...
Nur, Freeriden is eigentlich nich so des, was ich normalerweise mach...
Eher All-Mountain/Enduro, aber bergauf
muss es echt nich schnell sein 
Weiß nich, obs Trails gibt, die du rockst, auf denen ich mit 150 mm gut fahren kann...
Also, falls du was kennst, und kein Problem damit hast, dass ich 'erst' 15 bin,meld dich 


Und wenn des noch wer anders des liest, und Bock hat Ne Tour zu fahren,meldet euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eRiC89 (13. Januar 2011)

Hi, also ich fahr eigtl nur trails hehe für Touren ist mein Bike nicht so gut geeignet hehe^^ wenn du mal Bock hast mi zu kommen kein Problem ich würd dir einfach ne Mail schicken. Ich wohn übrigens in Güttingen kennste ja bestimmt=) 
Und das du "erst" 15 bist ist überhaupt kein Problem hehe... 
Ich würd mal sagen biker ist biker=)
MfG eric


----------



## .Henning. (13. Januar 2011)

Haha, ja des kann ich mir vorstellen dass n Big Air für Touren nich ganz so gut geeignet is   is aber grad gut, hab ich eh mehr Bock drauf...
Ja, also wenn du gehst,, schreib mir, würd mich freuen


----------



## eRiC89 (13. Januar 2011)

so wies aussieht gehen wir denk am we wieder fahren. bist herzlich eingeladen mitzukommen. mssen allerdings noch bisschen am trail arbeiten das komplette laub weg rechen damits wieder richtig gut zum fahren is=)


----------



## .Henning. (13. Januar 2011)

Klingt super 
Wird's eher samstag oder Sonntag? Und eher Vormittag oder wollt ihr nachmittags los?
Muss mal gucken, dieses Wocenende könnts n bissel knapp werden, muss Samstag noch n bissel arbeiten, und Sonntag hab ich n handballspiel 
Ich schau das ich mir des irgendwie freischaufel 
Achja, wie lang würd des ungefähr gehen?
Ich hoff mal es klappt, ich schreib dir auf jeden Fall noch...


----------



## eRiC89 (13. Januar 2011)

wir gehen denk am samstag ob vor- oder nachmittag weis ich noch nicht... wir gehen eigtl immer solange wie wir bock haben^^
wir fahren dann an nem trail in stahringen ist ja nicht weit von steißlingen...


----------



## .Henning. (13. Januar 2011)

Gut, Samstag wär bei mir wesentlich besser 
Ja, solang man Bock hat is gute Einstellung ...
Okay, normalerweise wärs mir eigentlich egal ob vormittags oder nachmittags, nur wie gesagt, mein Chef stresst, wenn ich ihm nich nacher sag, ob ih vormittags oder nachmittags komm 
Nur so was wahrscheinlicher is...

ja, des is echt nich weit weg


----------



## eRiC89 (14. Januar 2011)

ja klar kann ich verstehen dann stell dich mal eher auf nachmittag ein.
laut wetterbericht solls ja wenigsten mal nicht regnen aber gut matschig wirds schon hehe^^


----------



## .Henning. (14. Januar 2011)

Okay, is gut
Du sagst mir dann noch Bescheid?


----------



## Harley94 (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo
habt ihr die Freeride strecke aufem Bodanrück wieder hergerichtet.

Bin da letztens mal vorbei gefahren da lag halt noch Schnee.
Bin aus Wahlwies und fahr seit Herbst MTB davor RR
Seid ihr beide in Facebook?
hab da schon ne Gruppe mit nem Kollegen von mir zusammen angelegt wo en paar leute alles so zwischen 16 und 18 und aus unsere Gegend. Wir haben vor in Naher zukunft öfter mal ein paar touren zu organisieren.
Es macht halt mehr spaß wenn man nicht allein rumkurvt.

wenn ihr interesse habt meldet euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Henning. (17. Januar 2011)

servus
klar bin ich in facebook, such mal henning müller-fahlbusch 
(ich weiß, langer name )
find ich cool, würd mich da gerne mal anschließen...
was fahrt ihr so?


----------



## Harley94 (17. Januar 2011)

Super find ich gut.
Da wir die Gruppe erst vor ein paar wochen gegründet haben und die letztem wochen das Wetter ja nicht so optimal war haben wir bis jetzt noch keine fahrt darüber ausgemacht. Deswegen kenn ich auch nicht alle. Mit denen aus der gruppe mit denen ich schon gefahren bin kann man sagen das wir alles fahren was uns unter die räder kommt. Hauptsächlich Singeltrails und Breitere wege im Wald. Aber jetzt nicht nur Downhill sonder den berg auch immer hochfahren.


----------



## Harley94 (17. Januar 2011)

Hab dich grad mal geaddet.
kann des sein das du in der Klasse oder Parallelklasse von meiner Cousine bist?
Irgentwie kommt mir dein gesicht bekannt vor.


----------



## .Henning. (17. Januar 2011)

okay, gut
hehe, wie heißt die?
wie heißt die gruppe in fb?


----------



## eRiC89 (17. Januar 2011)

hi

coole sache addest mich auch mal?! eric we bei fb.

wo geht ihr immer so fahren?!

mfg eric


----------



## Harley94 (17. Januar 2011)

Also Wie gesagt Wir gabs bis jetzt noch nicht. Ich persöhnlich bin erst mir zwei leuten aus der Gruppe gefahren und drei Kenn ich bis jetzt.
Einmal aufen Schiener 
ansonsten Nellenburg Bodanrück Bei Ludwigshafen Überlingen
Stockach in der Gegend.
Wir haben halt eher vor Touren im Bereich 50+ zu machen also nicht unbedingt für en BigBike geeignet. wenn das dein interesse nicht Schmälert kann ich dich gern adden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eRiC89 (18. Januar 2011)

achso... ja mit meinem bike fahr ich nicht unbedingt touren hehe^^

aber wenn ich mal bisschen trails fahren geht wär ich auch dabei=)


----------



## 2378TCDD (22. Januar 2011)

Wär morgen ne Runde dabei sofern keine zig cm Neuschnee , sollte ja jetzt alles sauber durchgefrohren sein, bin so gegen 12 uhr am trail, wer kommt mit? cheers chris


----------



## Harley94 (22. Januar 2011)

Wo wenn ich morgen keinen kater hab bin ich mit zwei kollegen am trail in stahringen am start


----------



## 2378TCDD (22. Januar 2011)

Ja, so gehts mir auch  Location siehe PN


----------



## Harley94 (23. Januar 2011)

hast du meine antwort bekommen? weil ich die vom handy aus abgeschickt hab bin ich mir da nie so ganz sicher.
also ich geh heut nicht bin einfach zu fertig 
hast des oben mit der facebook gruppe ja gelsesen wenn du interesse hast kannst ja mal per pn deinen namen schikcen dan add ich dich auch zu der gruppe


----------



## 2378TCDD (23. Januar 2011)

Dann erhole Dich mal gut  
Trail und Wetter war super heute, war noch mit eric und blindfish unterwegs.
Kannst mich gerne adden und mir noch sagen wie ich da reinkomm 
Enjoy
Chris


----------



## eRiC89 (23. Januar 2011)

war heute doch noch ne zweite runde biken hehe leider ist uns der förster dazwischen gefunkt und wir hatten ne aufregende verfolgungsjagd  muss ich euch das nächste mal genauer erzählen=)


----------



## .Henning. (23. Januar 2011)

haha, *like*


----------



## Harley94 (23. Januar 2011)

hat mir einer von euch en fa bei facebook geschickt?


----------



## 2378TCDD (29. Januar 2011)

Servus, bin morgen am Trail, wer ist vormittag/mittag dabei ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harley94 (29. Januar 2011)

In Orsingen ist Narrentreffen.
Bin vorraussichtlich fertig


----------



## eRiC89 (29. Januar 2011)

sally, ich kann dir noch nix versprechen bin morgen früh noch in kn...
ich schreib dir morgen ne sms wenn ich zuhause bin=)


----------



## 2378TCDD (29. Januar 2011)

Alles klar, falls förstertechnisch irgendwelche präventive Tips nötig wären, lass hören ....
at harley:enjoy  bzw :kotz:


----------



## eRiC89 (30. Januar 2011)

sorry chriss bei mir ists heute doch etwas später geworden, warste du noch ne runde fahren?!
präventive tips?! gute frage entweder freundlich mit ihm reden oder sich aus dem staub machen


----------



## 2378TCDD (31. Januar 2011)

Jo war gestern noch 3 Runden fahrn, saukalt  aber trotzdem geil. Kein Förster , auch gut! Bis die Tage, vielleicht auch mal in KN Tabortower treffen....


----------



## eRiC89 (31. Januar 2011)

ohja das glaub ich dir! aufs wochenende hin solls wieder wärmer werden könnten ja mal schauen ob wir dann ne runde biken gehen?
tabor wär mal ne coole idee da müsste es aber dann trocken sein wegen den north shores die sind sonst ziemlich rutschig^^

hau rein =)


----------



## Harley94 (6. Februar 2011)

Ist het jemand am Trail ist Stahringen ?


----------



## 2378TCDD (7. Februar 2011)

@eric/blindfish: wie war gehrenberg???
war gestern local trail und war durcweg aufgewwicht und zu langsam  bin dann noch in Rzell den Bundesstrassejump über den Fahrradweg in den Parkplatz paar mal gesprungen, very nice


----------



## Harley94 (7. Februar 2011)

Ich bin dann doch nicht auf den trail weil mir en kolleg der den am freitag gefahren ist erzählt das er total matschig sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eRiC89 (8. Februar 2011)

Hi Chriss, am gehrenberg war's echt richtig cool die trails dort sind super
Allerdings war's auch etwas matschig aber nicht so schlimm wie hier hehe^^ da sollten wir echt mal wieder hin fahren
Warst du schon mal dort?!
MfG eric


----------



## 2378TCDD (12. Februar 2011)

Jo, aber nächstes mal mit guide. War gestern noch, es trocknet so lala, aber strecke ist noch recht langsam. War dann in RZ bissle springen an der bundesstrasse ;-) was machste morgen?


----------



## Klabauterman (15. Februar 2011)

Hi!
werd im März auch paarmal in Radolfzell sein... gibts da in der nähe oder  max. 45min mit dem auto gute wege/berge (freeride) ?

gruß leo


----------



## Harley94 (15. Februar 2011)

Hast ne PN


----------



## EscoNo1 (21. Februar 2011)

hello community, 

ich bin neu im forum und neu am biken.

könnt ihr mir ein paar strecken in der umgebung konstanz empfehlen?
(wo gibts hier ein paar nette trails oder waldwege?)


----------



## eRiC89 (21. Februar 2011)

hi,

also in konstanz gibts den taborturm da hats 3 abfahrten ist für jeden was dabei=)
in stahringen das ist hinter radolfzell gibts auch nen trail da fahren wir in der regel immer... 
meistens machen wir hier im forum mal aus wann wir uns treffen dann kannst du dich uns ja einfach mal anschließen=)
mfg eric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EscoNo1 (21. Februar 2011)

merci eric!
die abfahrten am taborturm sind doch x-games-like, oder?
ich glaube, das würde ich als anfänger nicht überleben =)

bisher bin ich ab und zu den schienerberg gefahren, leider immer zu 100%asphalt, da ich keine anderen Routen kenne. ist aber auch en gutes stück von kn kommend. (rückweg über die schweizer seite)


----------



## .Henning. (22. Februar 2011)

Am Schiener Berg hat's schon schöne Sachen, die dir als Einsteiger auch entgegen kommen würden... Herrentisch und runter nach ramsen z.B.


----------



## petitrouge (22. Februar 2011)

Jepp, 
Schiener Berg hat sehr sehr schöne Trails, die auch als Anfänger fahrbar sind.
Doch auch diese kann man man erweitern wo es hier und da schon mal etwas kniffliger wird.

Wäre sobald mein Rad und ich wieder einsatzfähig sind gerne bereit mit Dir die Trails mal zu erkunden wenn Du magst.

Greets

Jens


----------



## Klabauterman (1. März 2011)

Wurde gerne am Mittwoch ne runde drehn!kann/mag wer mitfahren, der sich evtl auch auskennt?


----------



## petitrouge (1. März 2011)

Wann willst Du denn morgen fahren?
Bin wieder einigermassen auf dem Damm nach meinem Abgang für ne recht gemässigte Runde wäre ich ggf zu haben.
Derzeit kein/kaum Kondition!

Grüsse Jens


----------



## Klabauterman (1. März 2011)

Hmmm... denk so 10 oder 11! Gemässigt hoch und knackig bergab fänd ich gut! Kicker,drops?gibts da was?


----------



## petitrouge (1. März 2011)

Sorry Du um diese Zeit muss ich dann doch passen.......
Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben.

Grüsse Jens


----------



## 2378TCDD (26. März 2011)

jemand gestern/heute böhlerberg gefahren? trail mittlerweile trocken? war gestern in stein: sehr fein


----------



## eRiC89 (28. März 2011)

sally,
mittlerweile dürfte er wieder matschig sein^^
hey coole sache lohnt es sich nach stein zu fahren?
was haben die da so aufgebaut?


----------



## m7cha (31. März 2011)

Jemand Lust Sa o. So auf ne Runde Schienerberg o. Hegau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2378TCDD (31. März 2011)

@m7cha: lust schon, bin aber ned da und muss auf der schwäbsche alb (bad urach)  des rad schwingen....
@eric: stein ist so bissle taborturmartig, trocknet dank südausrichtung schneller ab als böberg, wenn du bauen willst meld dich mal per pn/sms


----------



## ole88 (31. März 2011)

bin in zwei wochen unten bei meinen großeltern (stockach) wär jemand so lieb und mag mir paar trail tipps gehen wo man gut fahren kann? gerne wald auch am see entlang etc. danke schon im vorraus


----------



## 2378TCDD (13. April 2011)

Ha , Bö-berg ist wieder trocken und schnell, juhu, was sehr spassig gestern. Morgen oder Fr jemand am Start?


----------



## ole88 (13. April 2011)

anscheinend bekommt man hier wohl kaum infos über gute trails etc. naja .....


----------



## Harley94 (13. April 2011)

Doch schon aber nur per pn. Das die Trails nicht übervölkert werden 

Woher kommst du?
Wie alt bist du?
Was fährst du?
Hast du fb?


----------



## m7cha (13. April 2011)

@ ole88
bei Stockach kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus aber wenn du ein Auto hast  kannst du gerne nach Rzell (ca 16km) kommen, dann zeig ich dir gerne n  paar nette Trails. Fährt auch immer eine Art S-Bahn.
Ansonsten würd ich dir empfehlen von Stockach aus Richtung  Wahlwies/Stahringen zu fahren und dann irgendwo auf Burgenweg  einzusteigen und die Homburg hoch. Super Blick auf den Untersee. 
Am See selber ist halt am WE bei gutem Wetter die Hölle los, bzw. in der Ecke gibts eh nur einen geteerten Radweg.


----------



## Harley94 (13. April 2011)

Ah sorry hab nicht mitbekommen das du schon mal was geschrieben hast.

Wie alt bist du denn? Und wie gut ist deine Kondition. Was fährst du so? 

Ich bin aus wahlwies. Von stockach aus gibt en paar ganz gute trails richtung Ludwigshafen. Sowohl Singeltrail als auch Breitere feldwege die aber trotzdem ziehmlich spassig sind.


----------



## ole88 (13. April 2011)

bin 22 und kimm ausm frankenland, jup ich besitze das fb^^
kondition is scho so sag ma 30km in ner knappen std. fahr n hardtail, womit ich aber auch genauso spaß habe im wald.
ja per pn is au ok, bin ab montag dann unten und such echt paar gute routen die man fahren kann da ich mein bike mit runter nimm.


----------



## Harley94 (13. April 2011)

Also wenn du so en schnitt reinhaust wirst du wohl eher nicht die Freeridestrecken fahren wollen.
Ich schreib dir morgen mal en paar strecken raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (13. April 2011)

wieso nich? die stund und 30km is ja auch über waldautobahnen und normalem gelände.


----------



## 2378TCDD (14. April 2011)

fahren statt texten  . jemand bock au böberg oder schienerberg bergab richtung bankholzen morgen oder sa? fahr so wahrscheinlich nach todnau falls mfg gewüscht.......
cheers chris


----------



## ole88 (18. April 2011)

da ich ab morgen unten bin, wär schön wenn du dich mal rühren würdest harley, würd mich freuen, mittwoch hab ich dann vor einmal um see aber ohne untersee.


----------



## Harley94 (18. April 2011)

Hast du nichts bekommen ?


----------



## ole88 (18. April 2011)

öhm ne


----------



## Harley94 (18. April 2011)

so habs jetzt nochmal geschickt
kannst ja mal schauen was du damit anfangen kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (18. April 2011)

joa danke, werd mir wohl noch paar andre runden suchen, muss ma schauen was die wälder und wege in der umgebung so hergeben ich verzweifel grad an der iphone app aber whatever sitz wenigstens in der sonne^^


----------



## Harley94 (18. April 2011)

Was ich jetzt noch vergessen hab wos ganz gut ist ist in bodman aber da brauchst eigentlich keine beschreibung da gibts einige ganz gute wege einfach den berg hoch fahren und dann weiterschauen.  Obs mir diese woche viel zum biken reicht weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## ole88 (18. April 2011)

kann man marienschlucht eigentlich mitm bike runter? war da als 11 jähriger das letzte mal und dann nie wieder, weil auf google hab ich gesehn das es da irgendwo bei der burg runter geht, wie weit kann man am strand eigentlich fahren richtung mainau/konstanz?


----------



## Harley94 (18. April 2011)

Also ob die marienschlucht offen ist weiß ich nicht aber um zu der ruine hochzukommen brauchst da garnicht rein. Fährst einfach bei der kapelle den berg hoch und dan kurz vor dem waldrand nochmal links an so nem brunnen vrobei und dann en paar meter weiter vorne in wald rein


----------



## ole88 (18. April 2011)

aso, ja ne ich wollt wissen ob man überhaupt mitm bike die runter fahren kann, also ob da etz treppenstufen sin oder weg? und wenn ich unten bin kommt man dann am see entlang nach bodmann etc.?


----------



## Harley94 (18. April 2011)

Mit offen war nicht gemeint geöffnet oder nicht sondern befahrbar oder nicht. die haben da ziehmlich lang umgebaut und instandgesetzt


----------



## ole88 (18. April 2011)

uff aso, na dann halt ma auf gut glück probieren, und wie is des dann unten? ich war ewig nimmer dort und hab absolut kein plan mehr wie das dort aussieht


----------



## Harley94 (18. April 2011)

Naja irgentwann bist halt wieder unten. Und dann kannst einfach entweder unten in Bodman güttingen oder stahringen hast doch en eiphone da findest doch zurück. Hab mich auch schon des öfteren verratzt


----------



## m7cha (18. April 2011)

Hi,
Marienschlucht ist tabu mitm Bike bzw da sind eh Drehkreuze im Weg. Zudem wird da jetzt über Osterferien ordentlich Fussvolk unterwegs sein


----------



## ole88 (18. April 2011)

mir is scho aufgefallen beim biken heut abend es werden recht gerne schranken in wälder gestellt, inwieweit sind da drehkreuze und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m7cha (18. April 2011)

Am Ein/Ausgang der Marienschlucht. Bbin durch Zufall (falsche Abzweigung genommen) in der Schlucht gelandet und da ich den steilen Weg nicht mehr zurück wollte bin ich weitergefahren bis ich irgendwann an nem Drehkreuz hing. Hab dann mit müh und not mein Bike dran vorbeigequetscht. Am Ausgang bei Wallhausen dann das selbe Spiel nochmal und da ist direkt ein Kiosk nebendran. Zum Glück war nichts los. Treppen gibts auch.


----------



## ole88 (18. April 2011)

wow das hab ich anderst in erinnerung, ok dann werd ich morgen ma n abstecher dahin machen


----------



## m7cha (18. April 2011)

hmja. aber nur so zur info. falls es dich da hinhaut zahlt keine versicherung was. zudem haste unter umständen ne anzeige an der backe wenn dir einer ans bein pinkeln will. schilder kann man übersehn aber drehkreuze


----------



## ole88 (18. April 2011)

zu ner anzeige gehört a name^^
ja ich acht scho auf mich und zur not kann man auch schieben^^
och ich überseh gerne drehkreuze wenn die nich in weg passen


----------



## m7cha (18. April 2011)

wenn du lust hast zeig ich dir samstag den schienerberg trail. der ist viel besser als marienschlucht


----------



## ole88 (18. April 2011)

leider bin ich am samstag fahrer und muss nach schalke (wichtige kunden von mum, und würth is ja sponsor von schalke)
aber sehr lieb von dir das angebot


----------



## Harley94 (18. April 2011)

scheinerberg ist wirklich geil 
war ich heut auch 3h untergwes


----------



## Asatru (19. April 2011)

Wohl wahr, es gibt hier in der Gegend nichts besseres.


----------



## ole88 (19. April 2011)

marienschlucht war lustig heut, und ich brauch andre reifen, bin bodman hoch zum schloss und meine asphalt kuschler kotzen mich an das taugt nichts bergauf, ach bis donnerstag is die schlucht zu, hab mich aber an beiden gittertoreneingangsdinger vorbeigedrückt, hammer fort knox is nix dagegen, die schlagen momentan überhang dinger ab und so, aber hat sich echt verändert die schlucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (20. April 2011)

so habe fertig, einmal um see in 9:14 und leichtem sonnenbrand, war schön


----------



## m7cha (21. April 2011)




----------



## m7cha (23. April 2011)

Oh man, hammer wetter & nichts aber auch gar nichts los gewesen aufm Schiener  Mal schaun wie's morgen wird


----------



## Harley94 (23. April 2011)

Ich bin mit en paar kollegen am montag aufem schiner unterwegs kannst ja wenn du auch bist dazuikommen


----------



## Asatru (23. April 2011)

m7cha schrieb:


> Oh man, hammer wetter & nichts aber auch gar nichts los gewesen aufm Schiener  Mal schaun wie's morgen wird



Ah ja, wir haben heute ca. 10-12 Biker getroffen. Der Mini-Bikepark bei Mariatann war auch gut besucht.

Zusätzlich waren sogar welche mit nem Trekkingrad unterwegs.


----------



## Harley94 (23. April 2011)

Es gibt hier in der nähe en bikepark? Warum weiß ich da nichts von?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asatru (23. April 2011)

Keine Ahnung, aber das Teil ist eigentlich nicht erlaubt und echt klein. 

Der bessere und offizielle ist auf der schweizer Seite richtung Hemmishofen runter. Der ist saugeil. Im Prinzip unterhalb Burg Hohenklingen.

Kann ich Dir gerne zeigen.


----------



## m7cha (24. April 2011)

@ harley94

gerne, wann fahrt ihr wo los? Bzw ihr seid mehr Freerider oder?

@ Asatru

hm lag viell. auch an der Uhrzeit. War so um 12 oben. Hab dann nur eine 4er Gruppe bei Langenmoos getroffen die mich drauf hingewiesen hat ich solle langsam machen die Abfahrt (Richtung Bankholzen) wäre steil


----------



## Harley94 (24. April 2011)

Einer von uns ist richtig gut so was freeride angeht. Ich selber bin eher etwas langsamer bei Bergab weil ich erst ende letztes jahr angefangen hab mit mtb fahren , davor nur RR. Der dritte ist so mitten drin. Wir würden uns um 11 am ortsausgang ramsen unter dem baum am anfang vom radweg treffen weißt du wo ich mein


----------



## m7cha (24. April 2011)

ortsausgang richtung stein? wie fahrt ihr dann? gleich hoch o. erst unten rum bis bankholzen?


----------



## Harley94 (24. April 2011)

Ne wir würden dann gleich hochfahren bis zu der hütte und dan links an der hütte vorbei und den trail runter das wir wieder an den ausgangspunkt kommen dan wieder hoch und den trail der dann so rauskommt das man ca 2 km den Radweg an der strasse weiter wieder rauskommt. Bei dritten mal ist dan noch speilraum d.h wenn du noch ne gute strecke kennst könnten wir dann die fahren.


----------



## m7cha (24. April 2011)

ah ok, dachte ihr fahrt den kompletten h1 weg. na dann las ich mich mal überraschen. aber 3 mal hoch ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Harley94 (24. April 2011)

Keine ahnung ich kenn halt nur des


----------



## 2378TCDD (24. April 2011)

So, bin jetz nach 3 Tagen Monte Tamaro, Monte Generoso und Monte Lema DH & FR 13000hm platt und fertig und brauch morgen was chilliges (z.B. 300m hochfahrn) oder flowiges (Bö-Berg/Crombach-Hemisshofen). Noch jemand unterwegs morgen, wenn ja, wo, wann?


----------



## Harley94 (24. April 2011)

Ab 11 Uhr am schiener berg


----------



## 2378TCDD (25. April 2011)

War heut recht crowded am Schiener, warts Du auf Hemmishofen trail unterwegs? Was für Rad? Fahr selber nen blaues Cannonadale Perp...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harley94 (25. April 2011)

Haha in dem fall haben wir dich gesehen wir waren die die zeitgleich mit euch oben auf der hütte waren . Ich war der langsame mit dem weisen Votec


----------



## 2378TCDD (25. April 2011)

AH, also der vor mir gehfahren ist Richtung Chrombach Hütte???


----------



## m7cha (26. April 2011)

Jupp die 3er Gruppe, das waren wir


----------



## m7cha (4. Mai 2011)

Bin am WE wieder am See. Jemand Lust auf Schiener/Hegau?


----------



## Harley94 (4. Mai 2011)

Evtl muss mal schaun wie siehts mit dem wetter aus


----------



## m7cha (4. Mai 2011)

Sa 26°, So 27°


----------



## Harley94 (4. Mai 2011)

Hört sich ja gut an


----------



## m7cha (6. Mai 2011)

Als ich kann erst am späterem Nachmittag. Muss noch dringend nach KN.


----------



## Servus63 (15. Mai 2011)

Hi, 
ich war letzte Woche im Gebiet der Marienschlucht radln und fands total gut. Im Rausfahren habe ich dann leider gesehen, dass das Gebiet für Biker gesperrt ist.

Kennt irgendjemand ähnlich gute Strecken im Raum Konstanz? Gerne auch mit etwas mehr Höhendifferenz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (15. Mai 2011)

wenn intressierts obs gesperrt ist, ich bin im uralub da ziemlich oft gefahren, solange man sich rücksichtsvoll verhält (und ab mittags wenn die sonne weg ist) sagt eh keiner was, is eh ne geile strecke direkt am see


----------



## Servus63 (15. Mai 2011)

aha, also ist das nicht so tragisch?! Ich dachte, ich werd geteert und gefedert wenn mich da irgendjemand sieht...
aber kennst du noch was ähnlich gutes?


----------



## ole88 (15. Mai 2011)

also wie ich unterwegs war (strahlend geiles wetter) war kein mensch auf der strecke und ich denk auch solange du die leut net übern haufen fährst passt das, ich find die strecke einfach nur hammer geil so direkt am see und dann so naturbelassen saugeil, ne leider nicht, bin mitm bike zu selten bei meinen großeeltern aber das wird sich ab oktober ändern ich zieh nach singen juhu


----------



## jpau (16. Mai 2011)

Servus63 schrieb:


> aha, also ist das nicht so tragisch?! Ich dachte, ich werd geteert und gefedert wenn mich da irgendjemand sieht...
> aber kennst du noch was ähnlich gutes?



Tach auch,
da gibts noch einiges nettes auf dem Bodanrück...
nähere Infos gerne mal per PM bzw. wir können auch gerne mal was ausmachen und zusammen fahren. Bin allerdings dieses jahr nicht wirklich gut im Training...


----------



## ole88 (16. Mai 2011)

darüber würde ich mich auch freuen da ich ja bald nunter kimm


----------



## thegood (24. Mai 2011)

Hat heute Abend ( ca. 17:30 ? ) jemand Lust eine kleine Runde aufm Schiener Berg zu fahren ? Dachte so an 2-3 Stunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asatru (24. Mai 2011)

Am Sonntag war ja richtig was los auf der Höri.

Oben am Herrentisch waren locker 10 Biker. Alle Achtung, die Höri gehört den Bikern.


----------



## 2378TCDD (26. Mai 2011)

Jemand Lust Sa Bodanrück oder/und So Stein am R zu fahrn, sofern morgen kein Regeninferno?


----------



## thegood (28. Mai 2011)

bin leider dieses WE nicht da, unter der Woche aber gerne


----------



## 2378TCDD (28. Mai 2011)

bin morgen in stein, kommt jemand???


----------



## m7cha (1. Juni 2011)

Morgen jemand lust auf Feiertagswandererslalom aufm Schiener


----------



## petitrouge (2. Juni 2011)

Lust schon, bin oder muss leider arbeiten.......

Viel Spass!

Grüsse Jens


----------



## thegood (5. Juni 2011)

Wie schauts mitm Schiener Berg ( bzw. Bodanrück) morgen aus ? Zeitlich bin ich flexibel, wir könnten auch gern die Strecke bei Stein am Rhein anschauen  .
Die Wettervorhersage passt ja : http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/109290.html


----------



## Ludrig (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo!

Bin nächste Woche in Radolfzell und suche nen schönen Trail. Bin kein blutiger Anfänger, aber lange nicht mehr aufm Rad gesessen - seit ca 8 Wochen fahr ich wieder mehr oder weniger regelmäßig. Sollte also nicht zu anspruchsvoll, aber auch nicht langweilig sein.

Wäre schön wenn ihr da ein paar Tips hättet (Schiener Berg - wäre das was?) und wie man da am besten hinkommt.

Schon mal danke im Voraus!

Grüße


----------



## ole88 (15. Juni 2011)

bin ab freitag wieder in stockach und würd gern an nem tag über bodman und dann zum rheinfall fahren, gibts da routenmßig was über waldwege? weil keine lust über die asphalt straßen dahin zu eiern


----------



## chrisle (18. Juni 2011)

Moin,

bin regelmäßig am Wochenende am Bodensee (Reichenau). Nächstes Wochenende ebenfalls,  inkl. Feiertag. 
Jemand da, der Lust auf AM Touren hat? Kenne bisher den Seerücken, da gibt es auch den ein oder anderen Trail. Ansonsten für mich alles Neuland.

Bergauf fahre ich eher gemütlich 

Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (20. Juni 2011)

wer hat lust von bodman zum rheinfall zu fahren? einer der sich weng auskennt und auch waldwege kennt, könnn übern schienerberg fahrn, wer mag darf mir bescheid sagen schön wärs am dienstag oder so wenns klappen würde.


----------



## chrisle (20. Juni 2011)

So, 

Am donnerstag geht's bis sonntag mal wieder an den See. 
Jemand Lust auf ne Tour  ?


----------



## ole88 (20. Juni 2011)

kla immer


----------



## chrisle (20. Juni 2011)

Ich schick dir ne pn!


----------



## m7cha (23. Juni 2011)

Schiener war heut für'n A****, zwischen Schrotzburg und Ramsen liegen bestimmt 10 Bäume auf'm Weg. Gleich mal ne Zecke eingefangen beim durchs Unterholz klettern


----------



## ole88 (23. Juni 2011)

mir gings gestern abend nich anderst was da an holz runterkam beim sturm hammer, aber keine zecke dabei im gegensatz zum dienstag wo ich drei stück auf mir krabbeln hatte^^ 
dafür bin ich ein waldweg entlang der mittendrin geeendet hat und nur noch mit harvester spuren vernichtet war


----------



## ole88 (2. August 2011)

na stille hier? wer is ab mittwoch donnerstag ma anwesend un hat lust auf ne tour oder so?


----------



## 2378TCDD (8. August 2011)

War letzen DI am BöBerg nach 3 Wochen Abstinenzb durch Gabeldefekt..... geil, leider dannach Matschepampe, also mal gegen Mi/Do schaun ob was geht und es ev. etwas getrocknet ist....  @eric: wieder zurück vom norden, hab muddy mary spuren am di gesichtet


----------



## goshawk (9. August 2011)

moin, gibbets in den schienerbergen auch ein paar nette trails richtung enduro/ freeride. also mit einer gewissen herausforderung?
gerne auch per pm.

thx rené


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (9. August 2011)

so ich zieh ja etz nunter werd wohl dann öfters fahren und wenn ma zam fahren könnte so die vulkan berge oder so bin immer gern dabei


----------



## m7cha (14. August 2011)

Wie siehts den derzeit aufm Schiener aus? Alles zugewachsen oder kommt man noch durch? Liegen die Bäume noch?


----------



## thegood (14. August 2011)

Die Trails sind schon seit Wochen wieder fahrbar


----------



## thegood (14. August 2011)

.


----------



## ole88 (16. August 2011)

mm sehr aktiv hier alles, wohl doch eher der großteil weit über 70 die am b´see fahren oder fühlt sich die jugend zu cool um hier ma zu posten


----------



## Tobijahu (19. August 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> wohl doch eher der großteil weit über 70



Bin 27 und wollte morgen das Wetter nutzen, um diese Tour zu fahren.
GPS ist vorhanden und einen Platz im Auto könnte ich auch anbieten.
Bin bisher alleine, jemand Bock mitzufahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (19. August 2011)

sieht gut aus leider bin ich grad überm umzug un ka zei.


----------



## thegood (22. August 2011)

Kennt jemand technische Strecken (S2-S3 ) in der Umgebung ? Mir fällt spontan nur der Hohenkrähen ein, aber zum üben ist der leider nicht wirklich geeignet ... 
Und die  mir bekannten Strecken auf der Nordseite des Schienerbergs sind auch eher flowig.


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. August 2011)

selbst der Hohenkrähen ist nicht annähernd S2, da gibts nix in der Umgebung


----------



## thegood (23. August 2011)

von oben runter, der Steinweg ? Ist halt leider nicht wirklich lang und viel zu viel los ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(nicht mein Bild, http://www.p-stein.de/hohenkraehen-panorama-jpg.htm )


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2011)

oha, ich wollt ja no den oder nächsten monat alle gipfel ma abfahren, mit nem ht wird das ja etwas holprig


----------



## smithi80 (26. August 2011)

Die Freeride Strecke aufem Schiener ist super, die erste Line scheint fertig gebaut zu sein massig drops Kicker usw macht echt spass zu fahren...


----------



## thegood (26. August 2011)

Stimmt, die ist echt gut geworden. Respekt an die Erbauer 
Das einzig ärgerliche ist der obere Teil ( direkt nach der Überquerung der Schneise ) bei Nässe, meine Reifen sind dort immer sofort voll mit Erde --> zweimal Abflug in die Botanik, die Bäume haben schon öfters mit mir Bekanntschaft gemacht


----------



## smithi80 (26. August 2011)

Ja den oberen Teil lasse ich  meistens aus, treib mich lieber im Mittelstück rum wo die Drops und Kicker sind, für nächstes Jahr kommt noch eine neue  Line dazu....


----------



## ole88 (28. August 2011)

geht wer von euch auf die eurobike? wenn dann kann man nur am dritten auf die messe oder? wenn mehrere gehen kann man ja mitm bike hinfahren bei gutm wetter? wär schee wenn sich da was findet


----------



## Harley94 (29. August 2011)

Also ich geh hin. Fahr aber mit dem Zug von Radolfzell aus.
Fals noch jemand von Radolfzell aus fährt würde es sinn machen zusammen zu fahren. Da Gibts des Badenwürtemberg Ticket des kostet 29 für den ganzen Tag für 5 Personen. Bisher sind wir aber nur zu 2t und da ists dan billiger en Anschlussticket zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (30. August 2011)

in der aktuellen bike gibtsn gutschein für ne kostenlose  kettenmesslehre, einfach raustrennen un abgeben an dem stand steht alles  drauf.


----------



## 2378TCDD (25. September 2011)

Heute nachmittag war der Notarzt am Schiener Berg am FR Trail in Höhe der Strassenkurve zw. Mittelstück und unterem Stück. Hat jemand mitbekommen was passiert ist, bzw wie?


----------



## ole88 (25. September 2011)

ups da hats ein wohl zerlegt.


----------



## smithi80 (26. September 2011)

müsste mal nachfragen da fahren auch recht oft normale tourenbiker durch.
@378TCDD warst du zufällig vor ner guten Woche in Chur?


----------



## thegood (26. September 2011)

an der Strecke lags zumindest nicht, die war um 13:00 im einwandfreien Zustand.


----------



## 2378TCDD (26. September 2011)

@thegood: Muss so gegen 16-17:00 passiert sein
@ smithie80: ja , konnte bei der heimfahrt kaum mehr das lenkrad halten  lust heute nachmittag so ab 4 nen lokalen trail bei RZ zu fahren?


----------



## smithi80 (26. September 2011)

2378 heute schlecht, aber wenn du bock hast, gehen am Sa wahrscheinlich nach Todtnau oder Laax, vorrausgestzt meine Gabel ist bis dorthin wieder fit.


----------



## ole88 (26. September 2011)

wo sind denn bei radolfzell gute trails? ich bin ja etz scho öfters durchgfahrn, wär nett wenn man mir mal paar tips gerne auch per pm geben würde.


----------



## smithi80 (27. September 2011)

vom schinerberg gibt es schöne trails runter, ansonsten auch vom hohentiel hinten  runter so wie um die meisten hegau berge herum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (27. September 2011)

hohentwiel kenn ich sehr gut^^ aber rz tja ka wpo da was sein soll


----------



## smithi80 (28. September 2011)

am oberen Parkplatz vom Schinerberg auf der rechten seite geht ein Trail los der geht fast bis nach Schienen


----------



## ole88 (28. September 2011)

kann man mit nem hardtail auch schienerberg die trails packen oder sollte n am scho sein?


----------



## thegood (28. September 2011)

kannst alles problemlos damit fahren.


----------



## ole88 (28. September 2011)

ok gut, hatte heute in singen beim stroppa n erlebnis habs scho gepostet leider ins falsche unterforum, so eind drecksladen


----------



## CupaCabra (29. September 2011)

ich war letze woche mit dem Hardtail aufm Schiener Berg unterwegs mit Freunden die Fully´s hatten.
und ich werde es dem armen Bike nicht mehr antun das ist Mord
Herrentisch ect. pp. mit dem Hardtail == rauf ja nur runter mit Speed  nicht gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (29. September 2011)

hmm wie etz? der eine sagt so der andre so?


----------



## smithi80 (29. September 2011)

kommt drauf an wie gut du fährst, musst ja nicht gleich die fetten kicker und drops nehmen die dort gebaut wurden die einfache Single Trail wo durchführt ist gut machbar mit nem hardtail und macht auch echt spass


----------



## noxa (2. Oktober 2011)

Hey zusammen,

icb bin Marcel und komm aus engen, das es in engen leider nicht so viele Trails gibt bzw Keine^^ woll ich ma fragen wo man so runter heitzen kann die maschiene dazu hab ich schon nur kein trail 
würde mich freuen wenn ihr euch meldet bin auch in facebook (Marcel Weise)


LG aus Engen


----------



## -Daniel L.- (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi noxa,
bin in Engen aufgewachsen, daher weiß ich das es mit Trails echt mager aussieht
Den einzigen Trail gibt es vom Hohenhewen runter richtung Welschingen!!

Gruss


----------



## noxa (4. Oktober 2011)

-Daniel L.- schrieb:


> Hi noxa,
> bin in Engen aufgewachsen, daher weiß ich das es mit Trails echt mager aussieht
> Den einzigen Trail gibt es vom Hohenhewen runter richtung Welschingen!!
> 
> Gruss


 
Servus Daniel,

ja auf dem berg war ich letztes jahr leider is der aufstieg schon ziemlich steil^^ hab ca 1 stunde gebraucht.

aber da geht es ja leider auch nur bergab 

wär cool wen sich hier paar finden würden für paar ausflüge/Bikepark und so wäre cool
könnt mich auch gerne in Facebook adden: Marcel Weise


Grüssle


----------



## CupaCabra (4. Oktober 2011)

wir treffen uns 2-3 mal die woche wenn´s schön ist zum biken
entweder MBT oder auch Rennrad 
wer lust hat kurz über FB

Cupa Cabra 

übern Namen suchen


----------



## 2378TCDD (13. Oktober 2011)

Jemand Bock morgen nachmittag BBerg oder Schierenerberg Trail bei BHolzen zu fahrn?


----------



## -Daniel L.- (13. Oktober 2011)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Jemand Bock morgen nachmittag BBerg oder Schierenerberg Trail bei BHolzen zu fahrn?



Hi, Lust schon aber leider keine Zeit;(
Nächste Woche, am Nachmittag mal?
Gruß


----------



## ole88 (14. Oktober 2011)

stirnhöhlen rotz un kann bock bei dem wetter


----------



## 2378TCDD (19. Oktober 2011)

BB Trails sind deit Wochenende wieder mal (vermutlich wieder waldaufsichstpflichtpersonenseitig) vernichtet worden...., sehr schade, ist die Frage ob der Aufwand lohnt wieder herzurichten oder man auch die legale Strecke bei Bankholzen ausweicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beat-Bug (20. Oktober 2011)

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kreis-konstanz/radolfzell/Die-Rampe-muss-weg;art372455,5175420


----------



## Wabaki (22. Oktober 2011)

Beat-Bug schrieb:


> http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kreis-konstanz/radolfzell/Die-Rampe-muss-weg;art372455,5175420



Und schon wieder eine "gute Tat" von den Waldnazis! Zu kotzen ist das! Bei uns in Konstanz gibts beim Taborturm auch eine ganz lustige Freeride-Strecke mit verschiedenen Lines.


----------



## schwipschwap (4. November 2011)

Hey Leute! 

Wohne jetzt seit kurzem in Konstanz und suche noch Leute an die ich mich mal dranhängen könnte  
Hab z.Z. nur mein HT da und fahre generell eher Tourenlastig am liebsten mit Bergkampf und schönen Singletrailabfahrten. 
Ich hab schon ein paar Gruppen gesehen hier aber ich hab kein Plan wo die sich treffen und wohin die fahren? 

Würde mich freuen wenn mal was zustande käme, auch jetzt in der Herbstzeit! 

Viele Grüße

schwipschwap!


----------



## smithi80 (4. November 2011)

Einige Bikeläden wie der Jester machen unter der Woche ausfahrten in der gegend oder der Lutz in Singen ebenfalls, würde an deiner Stelle dort einfach mal fragen lernst schnell Leute kennen und ist für umsonst


----------



## schwipschwap (4. November 2011)

Uh yeah! Danke für den Tipp, der Jester ist bei mir direkt ums Eck  
Ich glaub da schau ich nachher mal kurz rein


----------



## 2378TCDD (11. November 2011)

Schienerbergtrail: Morgen früh bis 12:00 wegen Treibjagt gesperrt, respect it!


----------



## ole88 (12. November 2011)

scheiss jäger, das sowas noch gemacht wird, neandertaler


----------



## 2378TCDD (12. November 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> scheiss jäger, das sowas noch gemacht wird, neandertaler


 @ole88: watch your language! 
Der Wald wird von verschiedenen Leuten genützt unterschiedlich genützt. Mache haben eine Auftrag, manche sind nur wegen des Spasses. Es ist immer gut zu wissen wer am längeren Hebel sitzt und wenn Du zukünftig (öfters) im Wald fahren willst ist Deine Einstellung recht kurzsichtig. Der Trail am Schiener ist nur aufgrund von gegenseitiger Akzeptanz/Toleranz/Engagement/konstruktiver Arbeit zustande gekommen, und wenn die Jäger nun ein- oder zweimal im Jahr ein Event haben so brichts Du dir auch kein Zacken aus der Krone dies zu akzeptieren oder? Warst Du heute dort oder was stört Dich?


----------



## ole88 (13. November 2011)

mir gehts nich um die sperrung da ich des wochenende eh lernen muss mir gehts darum was diese tun, unter dem deckmantel der art erhaltung art eindämmen wird einem sport nachgegangen der nicht gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (13. November 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> mir gehts nich um die sperrung da ich des wochenende eh lernen muss mir gehts darum was diese tun, unter dem deckmantel der art erhaltung art eindämmen wird einem sport nachgegangen der nicht gerechtfertigt ist.



lieber ole,

ich war/ bin in beiden lager unterwegs. deine sicht der dinge über die jäger, ihren sport und ihr verhalten gegenüber anderen/im wald - genau diese deine ansichten und äußerungen trifft man auch im anderen lager über "uns".

viele mtb´ler kommen auch nur in den wald, um dort ihren sport auszuüben. das drumherum, das system wald und seine zusammenhänge interesiert die meisten nicht. man ist da um spass zu haben - ungefähr so wie im puff...

deshalb den ball einfach flach halten - oder eben nicht wie ein prolet hier stimmung dagegen mach. man kann seine meinung auch anständig, respektvoll, aber dennoch bestimmt rüberbringen, denn unter dem strich sitzen sie am längeren hebel.

es wäre doch schade um die neue, wirklich schöne strecke, wenn es da gleich zurres gibt...

mfg rené


----------



## ole88 (14. November 2011)

da der opa meiner ex jäger war kann ich auch nachvollziehen warum man dieses hobby hat, ändert aber nichts an MEINER Meinung das dieses Hobby absolut überflüsig ist und nur dafür da ist das man n wildtier das sich bewegt hat zum abknallen und bischen was zum essen, ich mach keine stimmung die unterstellung behalt mal schön für dich die zieht nicht. das arme waldsystem hat sich vor 300 jahren auch selbst reguliert bis es zum sport für edle herren wurde und jetzt unter dem deckmantel des artenschutzes waldschutzes was auch immer weiterbetrieben wird. die Natur regelt schon selbst da braucht man keine künstlichen eingriffe.


----------



## goshawk (14. November 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> das arme waldsystem hat sich vor 300 jahren auch selbst reguliert bis es zum sport für edle herren wurde und jetzt unter dem deckmantel des artenschutzes waldschutzes was auch immer weiterbetrieben wird. die Natur regelt schon selbst da braucht man keine künstlichen eingriffe.



ja und nein. aber ist ok, ich kenn dich ja zu wenig.
wir sind ja nicht da um über etwas rumzulabern was der mensch mit seinen eingriffen versaut hat - kommt eh zu keiner lösung.
gehen wir biken und genießen wir die restliche halbwegs intakte natur - happy trails


----------



## sportfreund78 (15. November 2011)

Als ehemaliger Konstanzer lese ich hier ab und an mal mit.
In Bezug auf den Artikel im Südkurier laß ich mal ein paar Zeilen hier.
Ähnlihce Probleme mit Trail und Bikestrecken gab und gibt es ja überall.
Aber es gibt auch teilweise ein umdenken bei den Behörden.
So haben wir gerade eine Flowtrailstrecke gemeinsam mit der Stadt
in Angriff genommen, die genau auf die Bedürfnisse des modernen Bikens zugeschnitten ist und auch die Stadt zufriedenstellt.

http://www.ottweiler.de/tourismus/i...owtrail-ottweiler&catid=62:aktuell&Itemid=120

Falls es da bei euch Überlegungen gibt könnt ihr euch auch einfach mal
an die DIMB e.V. wenden. Der Thomas Kleinjohann hat da sogar eine Präsentation
für Behörden zusammengestellt um zu vermitteln worum es geht.


----------



## 2378TCDD (24. November 2011)

Bin morgen (Nach)mittag am Schienerberg-Trail  Jemand Lust?


----------



## smithi80 (24. November 2011)

Hi chris bin am sa wahrscheinlich am Schiener, hoffentlich mit dem großem Auto, kannst mitshutteln wenn willst so ab 14 Uhr rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2378TCDD (24. November 2011)

Buäh, wenn Du auf meine 2 Kleinen aufpasst nehm ich Dein Angebot gerne an   ....   naja, vielleicht werden wir die letzten paar Meter mit den Kurzen rocken  ....


----------



## smithi80 (24. November 2011)

Hmmm das Problem haben irgendwie einige wir sollten für nächstes jahr so ne Art Kita oben am Parkplatz einrichten damit die Daddys brettern gehen können....


----------



## 2378TCDD (24. November 2011)

Au ja und nen Weizenbierstand dazu ...
Guck vielleicht trotzdem mal mit den Kids vorbei !


----------



## ole88 (24. November 2011)

weizen was?`????? klingt so abartig das zeug
mm leider ka zeit am samstag


----------



## thegood (7. Dezember 2011)

Morgen Schienerberg Trail, jemand dabei ? Wetter soll bewölkt - sonnig sein


----------



## goshawk (7. Dezember 2011)

meinste das man nach dem piss und sturm net lieber nen bezinbiber braucht und stiefel für den schmodder?
wie sind die trails bei euch nach so nem sauwetter?


----------



## thegood (7. Dezember 2011)

eigentlich nicht besonders, gerade der obere Teil ist immer relativ lange schlammig . 
Brauchst halt die richtigen Reifen .

Bin aber auch noch nicht wirklich 100 % sicher ob ich morgen fahr, vielleicht fahr ich auch nur am Tabor nen bisschen rum.


----------



## guy-inkognito (15. Januar 2012)

Übers Wochenende wurde mein geliebtes Stadtrad in Konstanz am Zähringerplatz aus dem Garten geklaut. Wahrscheinlich wurde es mit einem Auto abtransportiert, da ich kein geknacktes Schloss finden konnte.

Es war ein HAIBIKE SPIRIT von 2008.

Obwohl es nur das Stadtrad war, wäre ich sehr dankbar für jeden Hinweis.


----------



## ole88 (16. Januar 2012)

mein beileid wir sich hoffentlich wieder finden


----------



## 2378TCDD (16. Januar 2012)

Har Har , Schiener war heute nachmittag serh geil, alles  gefroren bis auf eine kurve im oberen Teil, schön schnell mal wieder nach dem Schmodder der letzten Wochen, bin am So wieder am Start, voraussichtlich mit Schnee...... Egal, M9 rockt auf jeden fall , wenn auch leicht unterfordert auf dem Trail ..... 
Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (16. Januar 2012)

fährt der Herr jetzt etwa ein M9?


----------



## 2378TCDD (17. Januar 2012)

Si


----------



## Baphoschreck (8. Februar 2012)

Moin Moin alle miteinander - auch mich hat es vor kurzem in die Gegend verschlagen und es wäre schön wenn sich der ein oder andere zum Downhillen und Freeriden oder auch mal Endurotouren finden würde - besonders dann wenn im April hoffentlich möglichs bald Todtnau wieder aufmacht


----------



## ole88 (11. Februar 2012)

no a franke ja mei wir übernehmen das gelbfüssle land^^

wo wohnstn un wann hast ma lust? erst wenn frühling kommt eigentlich oder so ka kann man ja ma zamschreibn


----------



## Baphoschreck (11. Februar 2012)

Also Enduro fahre ich auch jetzt bei dem Schnee mindestens einmal jedes Wochenende 
Und ja noch ein Franke - wohne etz in Bohlingen - Lust hab ich eigentlich immer ^^


----------



## ole88 (14. Februar 2012)

du wohnst ja nur n steinwurf weit weg, nice, haja da könnt ma ja scho ma was zam machen


----------



## Moritz R. (20. März 2012)

hier ein kleiner ride vom Wochenende aufm Schienerberg!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7WEn6cAJfo"]DH Schienerberg      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## goshawk (20. März 2012)

schick


----------



## goshawk (20. März 2012)

bin morgen vormittag am trail - noch jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2378TCDD (21. März 2012)

nö, dafür heut nachmittag......


----------



## goshawk (21. März 2012)

war da, is no a weng schmierig im oberen bereich - sonst ganz gut.
warum is der drop in der mitte weg?


----------



## smithi80 (21. März 2012)

den mussten wir abbauen war angeblich zu gefährlich da es unten gleich auf die Straße geht und mann zu schnell ist, er wird aber an einer anderen Stelle wieder aufgebaut


----------



## Pinstripe (22. März 2012)

Wo ist denn genau der Einstieg zu dem Trail? Ist das der Parkplatz, wenn man von Moos nach Schienen hochfährt?


----------



## smithi80 (22. März 2012)

bankholzen oder bohlingen die Strasse hoch bis zu dem parplatz rechts dort hinter der Leitblanke eigendlich nicht zu übersehen


----------



## thegood (22. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2378TCDD (22. März 2012)

servus, jemand ne ahnung warum der grosse drop an der strasse demontiert wurde ???


----------



## smithi80 (22. März 2012)

Post 214 antwort


----------



## 2378TCDD (23. März 2012)

ups, thanks


----------



## m7cha (23. März 2012)

Ist der eigentlich offiziell? Bin der Meinung ich hät da heut im unteren Teil ein Schild gesehen


----------



## smithi80 (23. März 2012)

Offiziell ja aber nur gedulded das Forstamt weiss bescheid und segnet auch immer alles ab


----------



## smithi80 (23. März 2012)

in 2 Wochen wird der Trail für die schwarze Strecke noch festgelegt und genemigt vom Forstamt dann wird nochmals kräftig gebaut, wer helfen möchte darf das dan gerne...


----------



## thegood (23. März 2012)

wieder Sonntag morgens um die unchristliche Zeit ?


----------



## smithi80 (23. März 2012)

Jepp jetzt nicht diesen Sonntag aber die Woche drauf 10 Uhr! Auf jeden Fall früh für So da sollte man am Abend zuvor sich nicht al zu arg wegschissen


----------



## Simon Katsch (29. März 2012)

Tach zusammen,
hat jemand von euch zufällig gps Daten vom schienerberg?
wollte morgen mal bissl erkunden, aber ganz ohne plan ist auch schlecht ;-)


----------



## Harley94 (29. März 2012)

Hast Post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zrk (31. März 2012)

Bin da heute unterwegs und kenn mich ganz gut aus... falls jemand mit möchte


----------



## Fanjo (2. April 2012)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und bräuchte auch GPS Daten vom Schienerberg um vielleicht mal die ein oderandere neu Tour zu planen. Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## m7cha (2. April 2012)

Einfach hochfahren und dann den h1 Schildern folgen


----------



## Schotterp1ste (7. April 2012)

Dann melde ich mich hier auch mal 

Komme aus Stockach, fahre derzeit noch ein Hardtrail und meist bin ich / sind wir rund um Stockach unterwegs. Je nach dem, wie Zeit und Lust besteht, bin ich allein unterwegs oder  habe noch 2-3 Kumpels dabei, was dann meistens eskaliert und es am meisten Spaß macht. 

Gefahren werden hier die typischen Strecken, Homburg, Trail oberhalb Stahringen, Ruine und Frauenberg (Trail @ Bodman), Haldenhof Richtung Überlingen und im Wald zwischen Stockach/Espasingen und Ludwigshafen, wo auch es nen kleinen Single Trail gibt  

Kann man am Schienerberg auch mit dem Hardtrail und nur 100mm Federweg Spaß haben?


----------



## zrk (8. April 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Dann melde ich mich hier auch mal
> 
> Komme aus Stockach, fahre derzeit noch ein Hardtrail und meist bin ich / sind wir rund um Stockach unterwegs. Je nach dem, wie Zeit und Lust besteht, bin ich allein unterwegs oder  habe noch 2-3 Kumpels dabei, was dann meistens eskaliert und es am meisten Spaß macht.
> 
> ...




Ja, kann man definitiv.

Bin da früher mit meinen Kumpels mit 100mm und V-Brake geheizt, es funktioniert  

Kannst du mir von deinen Trails mehr Infos zukommen lassen? (GPS Daten?)
Trail oberhalb Stahringen und wo genau am Bodman, das würd mich interessieren


----------



## Dawal (9. April 2012)

Moritz R. schrieb:


> hier ein kleiner ride vom Wochenende aufm Schienerberg!
> DH Schienerberg      - YouTube




sehr nice. Wusste gar nicht das es hier um die Ecke so schicke Strecken gibt


----------



## Schotterp1ste (9. April 2012)

@zrk
Kennst Du dich in Stahringen etwas aus? Dort läuft oberhalb vom Dorf eine Bundesstraße, genauer gesagt läuft die Richtung Espasingen rüber. Auf der rechten Straßenseite ist ein LKW Parkplatz, danach kommt so eine Art Verlaufsstand auf der rechten Seiten, dort gibts Brot und Äpfel. Wenn Du nun auf dem Teer in Fahrtrichtung Radolfzell links der Fahrbahn hochfährst kommst Du an einer Obstplantage vorbei/entlang. Der Teerweg ist dann bald zu Ende, dann haltest Du dich rechts und fährst hoch in den Wald. Im Wald fährst Du die erste rechts auf dem Schotterweg am Waldrand entlang. Nach ein paar Kurven kommt dann links der Trail raus. Den kannste dann hochfahren, zwischen drin kreuzt ein anderer Schotterweg den Trail, dort dann einfach so weit hochfahren, bis es nimmer geht  Auf dem Waldweg hochfahren ist etwas tricky, da gibts sehr viele Verzweigungen...

Bodman ist einfacher zu finden. Du kannst den Dettelbach hoch fahren. Oben angekommen, dann links in den Wald rein zu einer Art Wirtschaft/Steak House abbiegen, wo die Ruine ist. Dort geht der Trail dann runter nach Bodman.

GPS müsste ich mal raussuchen, wenn ichs hab, schreib ich ne PN 

Woher kommst Du?


----------



## zrk (10. April 2012)

Danke für die genaue Beschreibung.
Die Trails kenn ich 

Dachte vielleicht gibt es dort was mir unbekanntes.
Ich komme aus der Ecke Radolfzell.
Kann euch mal den Schiener zeigen wenn Bedarf besteht


----------



## Schotterp1ste (10. April 2012)

Sind zwei gute Trails. Mehr muss ich ja nicht sagen, kennst die ja selbst 

Da komme ich gerne mal drauf zurück ^^ Was fährst Du für ein Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zrk (11. April 2012)

Verschiedene 

Hauptsächlich ein AM Fully und nen Freerider


----------



## seemail (13. April 2012)

Hallo!
Ich hab mal an die Leute ne (vielleicht auch dumme) frage, die am Schienerberg fahren. 
Wie kommt ihr am Ende des Trails eigentlich wieder den Berg hoch? Mit dem Bike auf der Straße, dem Waldweg, oder lasst ihr euch mit dem Auto wieder hoch fahren?


----------



## goshawk (13. April 2012)

oben geparkt, dann nach der 1. abfahrt einmal aufm trail hochschieben;  nach der 2. abfahrt shuttelangebot genutzt.... nach der letzten abfahrt auf der straße ganz noch oben geradelt damit man weiß was man getan hat...

das war mein erster besuch mit dem rad am neuen trail.


----------



## seemail (13. April 2012)

Ich fand es ohne Fahrrad schon anstrengend den Trail hoch zu laufen. In dem Fall bring ich mir einen Shuttleservice mit, sollte ich den Trail mal befahren. 
Den Erbauern des Trails muss ich einen großes Lob aussprechen. Echt toll was da geleistet wurde und auch die schwarze Strecke sieht jetzt schon vielversprechend aus.


----------



## smithi80 (13. April 2012)

wir sind meistens am shutteln, ab und zu auch mal laufen aber eher selten und wenn dan imme rnur im mittleren stück, aber macht halt nur halb so viel spass wie shutteln, ja die schwarze strecke wird der kracher, wenn dan die kicker und drops stehen so wie der northsore teil wenn es dann mal so weit ist


----------



## boesA_moench (15. April 2012)

Gude! 

bin seit 2 Jahren wieder am fahren und wohne in Bankholzen. Erkunde gerade den Schienerberg, die DH- Strecke habe ich am Freitag mal getestet und festgestellt das ein paar cm Federweg fehlen.

Kann mir jemand die GPS- Daten oder einen Plan von diesem besagten trail zukommen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doodlez (15. April 2012)

jup das wäre ma was, fange auch bald an mtb zu fahren und würde mich auch über nen paar strecken freuen. grad am schienerberg gibts wohl n paar

gesendet vom Motorola Defy @ Android 2.3.7


----------



## FFM (15. April 2012)

Sieht ja super aus. Kann mir jemand genau sagen wie ich den Trail finde? Mit der Beschreibung oben komme ich nicht so zurecht.


----------



## doodlez (15. April 2012)

nice nice hab mir das vid angeschaut, das werd ich ma fahren am Schienerberg, hochfahren is ja kein prob, das mach ich oft genug mitm Rennrad


----------



## zrk (21. April 2012)

Moin,

der Pinstripe und ich fahren heut ab 13 von Rado auf den Bodanrück.. falls jemand kurzfristig Lust hat einfach melden


----------



## Schotterp1ste (29. April 2012)

Hab gestern mit meinem Kumpel ne kleine Tour gemacht, da sind wir am Schiener vorbei gekommen und haben den Bikepark mal von außen angeschaut, sieht sehr geil aus 
Auf dem Waldweg sind wir dann hochgefahren... Das beste war, mitten drin die Waldarbeiter.. keine Schilder aufgestellt, aber Bäume tiefer gelegt...

Rein getraut haben wir uns aber nicht


----------



## doodlez (29. April 2012)

zrk schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der Pinstripe und ich fahren heut ab 13 von Rado auf den Bodanrück.. falls jemand kurzfristig Lust hat einfach melden




schade wäre vllt mitgefahrn aber gehe erst heut vllt n bike kaufen, nächstes ma geh ich vllt dann mit


gesendet mit meinem Motorola Defy


----------



## zrk (29. April 2012)

doodlez schrieb:


> schade wäre vllt mitgefahrn aber gehe erst heut vllt n bike kaufen, nächstes ma geh ich vllt dann mit



Sonntags Bike kaufen gehen?

Aber gerne.
Bin heute auch wieder unterwegs, los gehts ca. 14 Uhr in Radolfzell.


----------



## ole88 (29. April 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Hab gestern mit meinem Kumpel ne kleine Tour gemacht, da sind wir am Schiener vorbei gekommen und haben den Bikepark mal von außen angeschaut, sieht sehr geil aus
> Auf dem Waldweg sind wir dann hochgefahren... Das beste war, mitten drin die Waldarbeiter.. keine Schilder aufgestellt, aber Bäume tiefer gelegt...
> 
> Rein getraut haben wir uns aber nicht



bäume aufm schiener gefällt? dreckssäcke sorry, ohne warnung etc mehrere baumstämme übern weg nich einsehbar gewessen mit viel glück noch bremsen können, war aber danach auch auf anderen wege ziemlich viel quer gelegt.


----------



## Ralf.K (29. April 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> da sind wir am Schiener vorbei gekommen und haben den Bikepark mal von außen angeschaut, sieht sehr geil aus



Ich lese immer was von Bikepark. Kann mir jemand sagen wo der ist. Ich kenn nur den trail oberhalb von Schienen, der auf dem Aussichtspunkt beginnt. Oder bring ich da wieder was durcheinender .

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Schotterp1ste (29. April 2012)

@ole
dich gibts hier auch 

Die haben gestern Bäume gefällt, wir sind ab der DH strecke vorbei, dann geht der Waldweg rechts in Wald rein (wo die DH Strecke den Weg kreuzt), nach ein paar km haben wir dann den Harvester beim Bäume fällen gesehen und waren schon mitten drin... auf dem Weg vor uns lagen dann ein paar Bäume rum... Dort stand dann auch ein Bagger (geparkt) und nach der Kurve (oben dran) lag dann ein Schild auf dem Weg. Wir wussten nicht, dass dort gearbeitet wird, weil von unten nichts angeschrieben war, sonst hätten wir wieder umgedreht.

@ralf
ich hab keine Ahnung, war Samstag zum ersten mal am Schiener.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinstripe (29. April 2012)

Ralf.K schrieb:


> Ich lese immer was von Bikepark. Kann mir jemand sagen wo der ist. Ich kenn nur den trail oberhalb von Schienen, der auf dem Aussichtspunkt beginnt. Oder bring ich da wieder was durcheinender .
> 
> Gruß, Ralf



Guck dir mal Post #217 in diesem Thread an. ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9330199&postcount=217 )
Von dem Trail ist die Rede.


----------



## Votec Tox (29. April 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Hab gestern mit meinem Kumpel ne kleine Tour gemacht, da sind wir am Schiener vorbei gekommen und haben den Bikepark mal von außen angeschaut, sieht sehr geil aus
> Auf dem Waldweg sind wir dann hochgefahren... Das beste war, mitten drin die Waldarbeiter.. keine Schilder aufgestellt, aber Bäume tiefer gelegt...
> 
> Rein getraut haben wir uns aber nicht


Geht schon ein paar Tage länger...
Oben und unten hängt ein großes Schild quer über den Weg gespannt, Gestern haben sie das untere aber abhängen müssen, da sie sonst mit Ihrem Fahrzeug nicht hin- und herfahren konnten.
Wir haben gefragt, durften gern durch, der Waldarbeiter stoppte seine Maschine und half noch beim Radtragen 
Heute - alle Schilder wieder dran - haben sie nicht gearbeitet, wir haben die Räder auf dem Rücken durchgetragen, ist aber viel unbequemer als Gestern, da alles voller Baumstämme und Äste liegt. Hatte nur das 4x-Rad auf dem Rücken, mit einem Downhiller würde ich da nicht längs laufen.
Bleibt nur die Straße oder eben neben der Strecke hochzuschieben.
Grüße!


----------



## doodlez (29. April 2012)

zrk schrieb:


> Sonntags Bike kaufen gehen?
> 
> Aber gerne.
> Bin heute auch wieder unterwegs, los gehts ca. 14 Uhr in Radolfzell.




jo war auf nem Radmarkt aber leider nix gescheites gefunden, was nehmt ihr denn so als verpflegung mit? wie lang isn die strecke so? 



gesendet mit meinem Motorola Defy


----------



## Ralf.K (29. April 2012)

Pinstripe schrieb:


> Guck dir mal Post #217 in diesem Thread an. ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9330199&postcount=217 )
> Von dem Trail ist die Rede.



Ja, das ist der trail oberhalb von schienen, den kenn ich, dachte schon ich hätte was verpasst .


----------



## Schotterp1ste (29. April 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Geht schon ein paar Tage länger...
> Oben und unten hängt ein großes Schild quer über den Weg gespannt, Gestern haben sie das untere aber abhängen müssen, da sie sonst mit Ihrem Fahrzeug nicht hin- und herfahren konnten.
> Wir haben gefragt, durften gern durch, der Waldarbeiter stoppte seine Maschine und half noch beim Radtragen
> Heute - alle Schilder wieder dran - haben sie nicht gearbeitet, wir haben die Räder auf dem Rücken durchgetragen, ist aber viel unbequemer als Gestern, da alles voller Baumstämme und Äste liegt. Hatte nur das 4x-Rad auf dem Rücken, mit einem Downhiller würde ich da nicht längs laufen.
> ...


Wir waren eben auch gestern dort, unten haben wir kein Schild gesehen, nur oben und das lag da eben auf dem Weg, müsste gegen 16 Uhr gewesen sein^^
Weiter schlimm war es nicht, die Maschine stand ein Stück im Wald drin... wobei Bäume auch sehr lang sein können^^

Bei mir daheim im Wald war es auch schon so, dass die Waldarbeiter ihre Maschine auf die Seite geparkt haben und ich durchgewunken wurde, sehr freundlich von ihnen gewesen und wenn man sich bedankt freut es die Waldarbeiter noch mehr, schließlich tuen sie auch nur ihren Job.


----------



## ole88 (29. April 2012)

heut war auch nix mit schilder bin allerdings auch von singen gekommen also von anfang an aufn schiener rücken hoch, kann sein das ich wohl woanderst auf die bäume getroffen bin als da wo ihr unterwegs wart, war auf jeden fall nich nett


----------



## m7cha (1. Mai 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Kann man am Schienerberg auch mit dem Hardtrail und nur 100mm Federweg Spaß haben?



Also ich hatte da auch ungefedert und mit Cantis meinen Spass. Zumindest den Firstweg kann man locker mit nem Hardtail rocken.


----------



## m7cha (1. Mai 2012)

smithi80 schrieb:


> wir sind meistens am shutteln, ab und zu auch mal laufen aber eher selten und wenn dan imme rnur im mittleren stück, aber macht halt nur halb so viel spass wie shutteln, ja die schwarze strecke wird der kracher, wenn dan die kicker und drops stehen so wie der northsore teil wenn es dann mal so weit ist



Wie wärs mit nem E-bike


----------



## Schotterp1ste (1. Mai 2012)

Gibts da irgendwo eine Map oder sowas, wo man sehen kann, wo die Trails anfangen?
Oben wurde ja ein Bild gepostet, die Ecke mit dem Parkplatz hab ich letztes Mal gesehen.

Ob HT oder nicht, bald kommt das AM, dann bin ich flexibler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (1. Mai 2012)

ähm wenn du von ramsen denn berg hochfährst kannst es gar nicht verfehlen


----------



## Schotterp1ste (2. Mai 2012)

Wir kommen eig. aus der Richtung Radolfzell, Moos und Bankholzen


----------



## doodlez (2. Mai 2012)

werd am Wochenende mal nen Trail beim Schienerberg fahren gehen vllt sieht man sich ja

gesendet mit meinem Motorola Defy


----------



## m7cha (2. Mai 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Wir kommen eig. aus der Richtung Radolfzell, Moos und Bankholzen



von der Seite ists eh besser 

Von Bankholzen hochfahren Richtung Langenmoos, oben wo der Wald endet scharf rechts auf den Singletrail einbiegen, dann immer weiter Richtung Schrotzburg/Maria Tann/Herrentisch

Oder Bankholzen-Wespennest am Bolzplatz vorbei hoch bis zum Wendeplatz, dann Links und nach ein paar Metern scharf rechts auf den Trail hoch, nach dem Trail wieder rechts halten immer berghoch, irgendwann gehts dann mal links in einen Hohlweg, danach wieder Beschilderung Langenmoos folgen.

Einzige wo man dann nochmal falschfahren kann ist kurz nach dem Bauernhof an der Schrotzburg, da gehts irgendwann mal rechts auf nen flowigen Singletrail ein Stück bergab. Wenn man von der Seite kommt sollte man auch langsam das Gehöft durchfahren (Tiere, Kinder ,Trecker etc) vor allen da danach ein Stück kommt das der Bauer mit zerbrochenen Ziegel auffüllt


----------



## ole88 (3. Mai 2012)

wie ich da des erste mal gefahren bin, der bauer spinnt doch wie kann man mit zum teil wackerstein grossen ziegelstücken das auffüllen?


----------



## m7cha (3. Mai 2012)

Weil es ihn wahrscheinlich ankotzt das rücksichtslose Idioten mit 40 durch seinen Hof ballern. Abgesehen davon ist es natürlich schon Ironie das ausgerechntet auf einem der wenigen legalen (>2m breiter Weg) Abschnitte ein künstliches Hindernis geschaffen wurde, aber wahrscheinlich halt Privatgrund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zrk (6. Mai 2012)

Oh man... er schüttet das Zeug dahin, damit er mit dem Trecker nicht einsinkt. Die alten Dachpfannen hat er wahrscheinlich einfach übrig. Ist ein netter Mann, grüßt immer freundlich.

Mit ein bisschen Geschwindigkeit kann man da prima durch fahren.

Also cool bleiben.


----------



## ole88 (6. Mai 2012)

mir gings doch net um die geschwindigkeit bin doch net einer der mit 40 sachen an eltern mit kind vorbeidonnern, aber ich finds abartig was er da tut


----------



## m7cha (6. Mai 2012)

zrk schrieb:


> Oh man... er schüttet das Zeug dahin, damit er mit dem Trecker nicht einsinkt. Die alten Dachpfannen hat er wahrscheinlich einfach übrig. Ist ein netter Mann, grüßt immer freundlich.
> 
> Mit ein bisschen Geschwindigkeit kann man da prima durch fahren.
> 
> Also cool bleiben.



Nicht grad eine Stelle wo man mit seinem Tregger einsinken kann. Naja und uns hat er schonmal zusammenfaltet weil wir seiner Meinung nach zu schnell waren (nach dem Hof). Ist aber schon gut 15 Jahre her, vielleicht ist er jetzt entspannter  Damals gab es auch noch Radfahren verboten Schilder am Eingang zum Trail


----------



## ole88 (7. Mai 2012)

hier war mal vor einiger zeit die rede von trails in stockach etc, würde mich mal freuen wenn ich ne pm bekomme was es denn so in der umgebung gibt, irgendwas auch hinter ner burg kein plan wo das sein soll


----------



## Harley94 (7. Mai 2012)

Kommst nächstes we mal vorbei dan fahren wir des mal.


----------



## ole88 (7. Mai 2012)

meinst du 12/13 des weekend?


----------



## Schotterp1ste (7. Mai 2012)

@ole und harley
An der Burg kenne ich mich nicht so aus, da könnte es einen geben, wenn das wirklich der Trail sein sollte. Sonst gibts noch einen kleinen feinen an anderer Stelle, ca. 3km von meiner Haustüre weg 

Alternativ, gibts noch 3 andere zur Auswahl, jeweils mit ner kleinen Anfahrt verbunden, ca 10km weg 

@all
Hab heute aufem Trial 2 Mountainbiker getroffen, vielleicht meldet ihr euch ja, war im Bodenwald 
Ich war der aus Stockach kam, rotes Bike und rotes Trikot. Bräuchte nochmal ein bissel Input zu ein paar Strecken...


----------



## Harley94 (7. Mai 2012)

Hi
Ich komm aus Wahlwies. Das war ein Angebot an Ole88 mitzufahren. Hab mit ihm via Facebook dann ausgemacht das wir ende Woche nochmal schreiben wann und wie wirs machen. Wenn jemand mitwill kann er ja dann dazu kommen. Ich geb bescheit sobald ein Termin feststeht.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (7. Mai 2012)

Habt ihr da eine Gruppe? 

Wenn ich darf, fahre ich vllt. auch mal mit. Was für nen Tag habt ihr ins Auge gefasst?


----------



## Harley94 (7. Mai 2012)

Je nach Wetter halt. Entweder Samstag oder Sonntag. 


Es gibt so ne Gruppe auf facebook. Aber wirklich viel läuft da auch nicht. 
Ich persöhnlich fände einen wöchentliche Ausfahrt begrüßenswert. Vllt.bekommt man da ja mal was auf die beine gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schotterp1ste (7. Mai 2012)

Wochenende wäre schon nice, Sonntag würde mir besser passen, aber wenn ihr Samstag geht, kein Ding, findet sich sicher ein Termin für alle.

Kannst mir ja mal deine FB Daten zukommen lassen und vllt. die Gruppe^^

Regelmäßig Ausfahrten wäre schon nice, was fährst Du denn meist? Wir (Kumpels und ich) fahren meist Stahringen, Homburg, Bodenwald, Haldenhof und sowas, schon ein bissel zügig (min. 18er Schnitt), bummeln ist net so unsers


----------



## Harley94 (7. Mai 2012)

Die fb daten gib ich dir morgen. 
Ich fahr hauptsächlich Bodanrück, oberhalb von Ludwigshafen/Espasingen und halt Schiener Berg. 

Bin aus zeitmangel und verleztungsgründen noch nicht ganz in Form. Tendentziell fahr ich aber auch eher zügig.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (7. Mai 2012)

Bodanrück war ich noch nie, wäre auch mal interessant. 
L'hafen und E-Town kenne ich ganz gut, gibts ein paar nette Ecken.

Alles klar - vllt. wirds ja am WE was


----------



## Harley94 (7. Mai 2012)

Ja was heißt Bodanrück. Halt Stahringen, Bodman, Liggeringen und Güttingen.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (7. Mai 2012)

Von Liggeringen geh ich meist Richtung Ruine rüber, war ich heute auch, Top Wetter


----------



## ole88 (8. Mai 2012)

hey nice, hab grad alles gelesen wenn das klappt wär toll, ich hab da auch noch zwei drei leut die bock haben, lasst mir mal ne pm zukommen mit fb name dann füg ich euch nochmal in der singener gruppe zu un man kann dann auch ma handy nr tauschen, samstag sieht laut wetter.com sehr gut aus soll mischwetter mit 26 grad teilweise werden. 
dann kann man ja mal öfters auch was machen fahr nicht so gern allein.

Bodanrück kenn ich nur meine lieblingsstrecke von wallhausen nach bodman am see direkt entlang


----------



## m7cha (8. Mai 2012)

Wäre am WE auch am See


----------



## zrk (8. Mai 2012)

ich auch

hab aber keinen fb account


----------



## Schotterp1ste (8. Mai 2012)

Da geht ja richtig was.

Wie es Samstag aussieht, kann ich noch nicht sagen, evtl. erst Freitag.
Welche Uhrzeit wäre geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (8. Mai 2012)

samstag so ab 11 wenns allen recht is da is man wach^^
oder? schreibt mal mir bitte pm mit fb name ich weiss grad auswendig nicht wenn ich schon zur gruppe hinzugefügt habe


----------



## ole88 (9. Mai 2012)

Wetterbericht sagt jetzt Samstag Regen Freitag Sonne und 25 grad, Freitag sieht echt besser aus


----------



## Schotterp1ste (9. Mai 2012)

Freitag geht bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## Harley94 (9. Mai 2012)

Also laut südkurier und accuweather ists sonntag am besten. Wär auch mein favorit.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (9. Mai 2012)

Freitag wäre es halt wärmer...

Sonntag könnte ich einrichten, was für ne Tour ist denn geplant, wie lange und wie weit?^^


----------



## ole88 (10. Mai 2012)

hab mal pms verschickt und fb gruppe was gschrieben, schauts halt mal was ihr denkt wie was klappt, sonntag solls wetter halt net sooo gut sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zrk (10. Mai 2012)

hä samstag ist regen angesagt... sonntag dafür gut.

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=109270&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## zrk (10. Mai 2012)

Also Leute, ein Kollege und ich treffen uns morgen um 16:45 Uhr auf dem Schneckenberg (Wanderparkplatz am Grillplatz). Wer Lust hat auf eine Runde kann gerne dazu stoßen. Ein paar der wenigen Singletrails am Bodanrück wollen wir fahren. Tempo und Fahrtechnik moderat.

Ich bin morgen vormittag nicht mehr online.
Ihr könnt gerne einfach kommen.

Grüße


----------



## Harley94 (10. Mai 2012)

Also morgen geht bei mir nicht. Ich würde am sonntag ne runde fahren.


----------



## ole88 (10. Mai 2012)

hab ja bei fb  was gschrieben un sonntag ka wie dei eisheiligen werden das wetter is so wechselhaft,  schneckenberg  wo is das?


----------



## ole88 (12. Mai 2012)

morgen 11uhr treffen wo?


----------



## Harley94 (12. Mai 2012)

Also ich kann morgen nicht mitkommen da ich heftige nackenschmerzen hab.


----------



## ole88 (12. Mai 2012)

morgen 14 uhr möbel stump in stockach


----------



## Predator_Jo (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

was für eine Tour wird denn unter die Stollen genommen, und vor allem in was für einem Tempo?

Bin am überlegen, ob ich mich mal anschließe. Ich bin seit längerem immer allein unterwegs... Die Fitness ist allerdings nocht nicht ganz da wo sie eigentlich sein sollte, deshalb kann ich zur Zeit keine Rennen gewinnen.

Wäre cool, nicht immer allein fahren zu müssen. Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Trails...


----------



## Harley94 (13. Mai 2012)

Wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## Predator_Jo (13. Mai 2012)

Komme aus Überlingen...

Stockach wäre also kein problem, man könnte zur Not bis nach Ludwigshafen mit dem Zug und den Rest dann fahren. Ist ja nur noch ein Katzensprung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (13. Mai 2012)

sorry keiner hatte mehr ins forum geshaut, sag mir mal bitte dein fb nick dann kann man dich mit einladen


----------



## Predator_Jo (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

kein Problem, habe gestern den Gehrenberg unsicher gemacht. Hatte ich eh mal vor...

Muss ich mich jetzt echt bei FB registrieren??? Wollte das eigentlich vermeiden, aber was tut man nicht alles für seinen Sport. Wird doch langsam Zeit meine Rückständigkeit etwas zu verringern. würde mich noch mal melden wenn es soweit ist.

Bekommt man jetzt eigentlich Aktien, wenn man sich bei denen anmeldet???


----------



## ole88 (14. Mai 2012)

haha ich hab keine^^

ui ui ohne fb in der heutigen zeit mensch werd modern  is halt einfacher für alle in ner gruppe was auszumachen.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (14. Mai 2012)

Unserer Sonntagsausfahrt ging von Stockach, übern Wald runter nach Ludwigshafen, Haldenhof, Süßenmühle, Hödingen, quasi bei dir vorbei


----------



## Harley94 (14. Mai 2012)

Ich würde aber niemanden zwingen in fb zu kommen. 

Wenn ich was von einer tour mitbekomm post ichs hier auch.


----------



## ole88 (14. Mai 2012)

ich posts hier ja auch hab ich etz jemand gezwungen?


----------



## Predator_Jo (15. Mai 2012)

Quatsch,

macht euch mal keine Sorgen, dass mit FB passt schon und wenn das für einige einfacher ist, warum also nicht.

Mehr als meinen Namen werden die nicht bekommen...

Und wer weiß, vielleicht finde ich ja gefallen dran.

Also, bis zur nächsten Tour!


----------



## thegood (15. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand vor in den nächsten Tagen an der Downhillstrecke zu shutteln und  noch einen Platz frei ?
PM me


----------



## doodlez (15. Mai 2012)

wie lang sind denn die strecken die ihr so fahrt?

gesendet von meinem Defy mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (15. Mai 2012)

meinst uns? unterschiedlich, sonntag warens drei stund, schön trailig


----------



## Schotterp1ste (15. Mai 2012)

Hatte am Ende 47km drauf, geschätzt locker über 1000hm. Allein die Tour bis zum Haldenhof hoch und wieder zurück sind schon 950hm, ohne die Schleife über Hödingen.

Mir hat die Tour gut gefallen


----------



## ole88 (15. Mai 2012)

ich hatte knapp 60 oder so drauf über wallhausen bodman radolfzell war scho noch n geiler abschluss keine menschenseele unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Ghost98 (15. Mai 2012)

Hi,
ich bin 14 jahre alt und komme aus Radolfzell. Hab erst seid ein paar tagen mit dem Enduro/Downhill Biken angefangen.
Habe eine Ghost AMR 5900.

Bist jetzt binn ich nur im Wald und in dem kleinen Dirt-Park im Wald gefahren.
Habe vor kurzem erfahren das es aufm Schienerberg auch ne Strecke gibt,
sieht auch garnicht so schlecht aus.
kennt ihr noch andere gute Strecken hier im Umkreis?



MfG.


----------



## ole88 (15. Mai 2012)

ja gibt viele schöne trails hier in der umgebung


----------



## Ghost98 (15. Mai 2012)

Gibt es vill. auch nen Mountenbike Club oder ähnliches in Radolfzell und Umgebung?
Und wo sind die ganzen strecken?
Klar, waldwege und Co gibt es genügend, aber ich such was dass spizell für downhill und endure geeignet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (15. Mai 2012)

trails kannste genug hier suchen dh strecken naja eine richtie schienerberg aber als anfänger ohne vorher je gefahren zu sein, übertreibs nich


----------



## Harley94 (15. Mai 2012)

Wenn du richtung stahringen fährst und dann oben an der bundesstrasse entlang richtung Espansingen. Dann geht kurz hinter einer Parkbucht ein feldweg hoch. Da kommst dann hoch auf den Bodanrück. Von da gibts dann ganz nette trails nach Bodman oder liggeringen.


----------



## Ghost98 (15. Mai 2012)

ole88 schrieb:


> trails kannste genug hier suchen dh strecken naja eine richtie schienerberg aber als anfänger ohne vorher je gefahren zu sein, übertreibs nich


Also fahrrad fahren kann ich schon
Ich denke einfach 1-2 strecke durchchecken und danach die sau rauslassen.

Und was tragt ihr füe helme?
Reicht ein normaler sturzhelm?.


----------



## ole88 (15. Mai 2012)

habn ganz normalen


----------



## thegood (15. Mai 2012)

richtet sich nach Gelände und Geschwindigkeit. Sturzhelm, Handschuhe und vielleicht noch weiche Knieschoner sollten aber ausreichen.  Fährst du mit Klickpedalen oder Flats ?


----------



## ole88 (15. Mai 2012)

sisixone hab ich als knieschutz


----------



## doodlez (15. Mai 2012)

ich muss ma mit euch fahren wenn ich mich an mein Rad gewöhnt hab

gesendet von meinem Defy mit Tapatalk


----------



## Harley94 (16. Mai 2012)

Also wenn du vom Bodenrück wieder in richtung Stahringen runterfährst gibts da auch ne Freeridestrecke. Sind jetzt nicht die RiesenKicker aber schon ganz ok.


----------



## Ghost98 (16. Mai 2012)

Wie alt seid ihr denn alles so?

binn ich hier der einzig "kleine" ?


----------



## Harley94 (16. Mai 2012)

18


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost98 (16. Mai 2012)

Falls jemand zufällig grad ein Downhill oder all mounten oder enduro bike verkauft
bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## doodlez (16. Mai 2012)

27

gesendet von meinem Defy mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost98 (16. Mai 2012)

Harley94 schrieb:


> Also wenn du vom Bodenrück wieder in richtung Stahringen runterfährst gibts da auch ne Freeridestrecke. Sind jetzt nicht die RiesenKicker aber schon ganz ok.


Könntest du mir vill. die strecke bei google maps zeigen?
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Bodenr...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=de&sa=N&tab=wl

Sonst find ich die strecke wieder nicht.
Und hatt es da kleine sprungschanzen?


Gruß.


----------



## Harley94 (16. Mai 2012)

Bin grad noch unterwegs wenn ich daheim bin mach ichs.

Ja genau. Gibt kleiner Kicker, paar steilkurven um kleine wallrides zu machen. Und einen 70cm Drop.


----------



## ole88 (16. Mai 2012)

23, warum willst du noch ein Bike kaufen? 
lass mir bitte auch mal die Strecke zukommen oder post mal in der fb grp


----------



## Ghost98 (16. Mai 2012)

Mein Vater möchte sich auch eins zulegen.
Auserdem brauche ich eins mit mehr federweg, da 12 cm schon ein bisschen dürftig sind..


----------



## ole88 (16. Mai 2012)

12cm? find ich jetzt nicht meinst sicher 120er gabel, hab ich auch un viele un wenns kein reines dh bike is reicht das dicke


----------



## Pinstripe (16. Mai 2012)

12 cm sind ja auch 120 mm. So genug geklug********rt 
Also ich bin morgen mit User zrk am Schienerberg unterwegs. Wir starten um 14:30 am Parkplatz bei Mariatann (47.711833, 8.873383)â. Wer lust hat Trails zu rocken, kann gerne mitkommen.


----------



## ole88 (16. Mai 2012)

ich bin gern dabei, ausser das wetter zeigt sich so wie heute mit dem pisswetter, würde dann allerdings von ramsen aus hoch, mit was seid ihr unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinstripe (16. Mai 2012)

Können uns ja dann um 15 Uhr am Mariatann (also oben) treffen. Ich bin zur Zeit noch mitm Hardtail unterwegs, zrk mit 140+ Fully. Fahren lässig, aber nehmen technisch (fast) alles mit.


----------



## ole88 (16. Mai 2012)

jo super mariatann musst mir nur eben helfen wo weil kenn da noch nich alle bezeichnungen, wenns weter so wie jetzt im moment is wärs super


----------



## zrk (16. Mai 2012)

Hier die Koordinate von Mariatann.
Ist auf den Wanderwegschildern auch ausgeschrieben.

Wetterprognose ist super.


----------



## Ghost98 (16. Mai 2012)

....


----------



## thegood (16. Mai 2012)

Ein 1 Mann Taxi ist natürlich was feines  .
Bin morgen an der Downhillstrecke unterwegs, nur leider muss ich hochfahren


----------



## Ghost98 (16. Mai 2012)

thegood schrieb:


> Ein 1 Mann Taxi ist natürlich was feines  .
> Bin morgen an der Downhillstrecke unterwegs, nur leider muss ich hochfahren




Wie lange fährt man eig. hoch bei normalem Tempo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thegood (16. Mai 2012)

ääh, ich kann soetwas enorm schlecht einschätzen. Kommt ja auch drauf an, ob du neben der Strecke hochschiebst oder auf der Straße fährst


----------



## zrk (16. Mai 2012)

Ca. 20 min. würde ich sagen.


----------



## ole88 (16. Mai 2012)

fahr ihr morgen nur die dh strecke oder wollt ich auch am schiener trail surfen?


----------



## zrk (16. Mai 2012)

Nein, wir haben nicht vor, die dh strecke zu fahren.
Lieber Trails.


----------



## Ghost98 (16. Mai 2012)

kann man sich auf den trail mit straßenreifen wagen?
Natürlich nur bei vorsihtigem fahren.


----------



## zrk (16. Mai 2012)

Nein.


----------



## doodlez (16. Mai 2012)

bin morgen vllt au aufm schienerberg anzutreffen vllt sieht man sich

gesendet von meinem Defy mit Tapatalk


----------



## ole88 (16. Mai 2012)

nice wenns nich aus eimern trascht wird man sich auf jeden fall bei der mariatan treffen


----------



## doodlez (16. Mai 2012)

das is ja dieser parkplatz ganz oben  da wo die biker immer stehen? werd wohl n paar ma bissl trailen gehen bei dem wind draussen hab ich kb auf rennrad fahrn

gesendet von meinem Defy mit Tapatalk


----------



## ole88 (16. Mai 2012)

nein mariatan is woanders, der parkplatz wo du meinst ist der wo die dh sich treffen um den berg runter zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zrk (16. Mai 2012)

Nein Mariatann ist wo anders. Auf den Links mit den Koordinaten auf Google sollte alles ersichtlich sein. Wenn du dich nicht auskennst, komm einfach an den angegeben Parkplatz. Der liegt unten am Hang zwischen Bohlingen und Ramsen.


----------



## ole88 (16. Mai 2012)

cool gleichzeitig gepostet^^


----------



## doodlez (17. Mai 2012)

bin grad irgendwie zu dumm zum karten lesen, von wo muss ich kommen um an dem platz vorbeizukommen, ich fahr mitm rennrad immer von rielasingen richtung bohlingen auf so nem kleinen weg und bieg dann rechts ab richtung bankholzen und schienerberg

gesendet von meinem Defy mit Tapatalk


----------



## ole88 (17. Mai 2012)

macht nix, wir könnten uns in ramsen treffen dann findest es auf jeden fall wenn du magst


----------



## doodlez (17. Mai 2012)

ja werd mich morgen nomma melden ob ich zeit hab zu fahren wäre aber sicher cool

gesendet von meinem Defy mit Tapatalk


----------



## ole88 (17. Mai 2012)

ok tu das auch gern per pm


----------



## thegood (17. Mai 2012)

Hier der Parkplatz als Bild.






Nach Mariatann kommst du, wenn du einfach den roten Weg hochfährst. So wie ich das in Erinnerung habe, kann man sich da nicht wirklich verfahren .

Edit 
Weg :


----------



## ole88 (17. Mai 2012)

Ich werde dort sein 15 Uhr


----------



## thegood (17. Mai 2012)

komm vielleicht auch vorbei, wenn die DH Strecke zu matschig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doodlez (17. Mai 2012)

jetzt weis ich wo das is, das is genau auf dem weg wo ich meinte von Rielasingen nach Bohlingen werd dann vllt au vorbeischaun


----------



## doodlez (17. Mai 2012)

man kotzt mich das an, vorhin kurz ma gefahrn um zu guggn ob mein knie es aushällt ma bissl mtb zu fahren, fazit nö. es schmerzt immernoch nach ner weile. will doch ma mit euch fahrn

gesendet von meinem Defy mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost98 (18. Mai 2012)

soo, bin die strecke endlich mal gefahren.
Mach echt viel Fun, leider kann ich die rote strecke mit meinem bike nicht fahren da
12 cm. federweg einfach nicht reichen.
Aber die Blaue geht super!
Nur mit Hardtails würd ich da nicht fahren, höchstens nur wenn man ganz langsam fährt und keine Schanzen springt.


----------



## doodlez (18. Mai 2012)

bin die blaue strecke mitm hardtail gefahrn und sorgar teilweise beim roten

gesendet von meinem Defy mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost98 (18. Mai 2012)

doodlez schrieb:


> bin die blaue strecke mitm hardtail gefahrn und sorgar teilweise beim roten
> 
> gesendet von meinem Defy mit Tapatalk


tut das nicht weh?
Bin auch 1x mit nem Hardtail gefahren, dannach nie wieder.


----------



## doodlez (18. Mai 2012)

ne hat mich halt durchgeschüttelt aber ich glaube damit muss man rechnen

gesendet von meinem Defy mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m7cha (18. Mai 2012)

doodlez schrieb:


> ne hat mich halt durchgeschüttelt aber ich glaube damit muss man rechnen
> 
> gesendet von meinem Defy mit Tapatalk



Richtig. Sonst kann man ja gleich Rennrad fahren 

oder in den Worten von José A. Hermida: "Ich will ja schließlich noch den Boden unter den Reifen spüren"


----------



## Ghost98 (18. Mai 2012)

Ist alles Geschmacks und Gewöhnungssache.
Hab bei Hardtail immer angst das ich bei jedem sprung dien rahmen schrotte^^


----------



## Ghost98 (18. Mai 2012)

Gibt es in der nähe nochmal so ne gaile strecke?


----------



## m7cha (18. Mai 2012)

Ich hät beim Fully Angst das mir das Federbein um die Ohren fliegt 
Mit nem halbwegs stabilen Hardtail kann man eigentlich so ziemlich alles fahren, alles eine Frage der Fahrtechnik. Schau dir mal diese ganzen Freaks auf youtube an die in den Städten irgendwelche Mauern etc hoch & runter springen die haben teilweise nichtmal Federgabeln.

Es gibt (gab?) auf der Schweizer Seite bei der Burg Hohenklingen auch noch eine Freeridestrecke.


----------



## ole88 (18. Mai 2012)

ja diese strecke gibt es noch und ja ich bin die rote und blaue mitm hardtail nur mit ner 120er gabel gefahren


----------



## Dani Ocean (22. Mai 2012)

gibt es die strecke am hohenklingen wirklich noch ...dachte die währe gesperrt ??


----------



## ole88 (22. Mai 2012)

laut einiger leute gibts die noch ja


----------



## thegood (22. Mai 2012)

Auf der Downhillstrecke Richtung Bohlingen hängt ein Baum kurz nach dem ersten Table auf Kopfhöhe - drüberfahren geht problemlos, nur mit Geschwindigkeit springen würde ich nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Ghost98 (22. Mai 2012)

wo ist die strecke?
Ist das die am hohenklingen?
Weis jemand wo genau die ist?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbQr3kAw9F8"]DH Stei am Rhy (9).AVI      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Dani Ocean (23. Mai 2012)

ja das ist die strecke am hohenklingen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost98 (23. Mai 2012)

geht die strecke da noch weiter oder ist man die wirklich schon in 1-2 minuten durch??


----------



## Dani Ocean (24. Mai 2012)

auf dem video ist das ende der strecke zu sehen somit ende nach 1-2min.


----------



## Ghost98 (24. Mai 2012)

Dani Ocean schrieb:


> auf dem video ist das ende der strecke zu sehen somit ende nach 1-2min.


toll, und wie lange dauert es die ganze strecke zu fahren?


----------



## doodlez (27. Mai 2012)

kann ich vieleicht auch in eure fb gruppe um zu schauen wenn ihr wieder fährt

gesendet von meinem Defy mit Tapatalk


----------



## ole88 (28. Mai 2012)

schreib mir ne pm


----------



## ole88 (12. August 2012)

wer hatn heut lust zu fahren?


----------



## XUrban (4. Dezember 2012)

Mahlzeit.

Ich bin in neu in der Gegend und wollte mir nun auch mal per Rad das Umland anschauen 

Seit Ihr noch vor Ort/ Fahrt Ihr noch? Würde mich über den einen oder anderen "Guide" freuen.

Gruß


----------



## ole88 (4. Dezember 2012)

Fahren alle noch und wohnst nicht weit weg von mir, wenn du fb hast könnt ich dich in unsre grp einladen


----------



## XUrban (5. Dezember 2012)

ole88 schrieb:


> Fahren alle noch und wohnst nicht weit weg von mir, wenn du fb hast könnt ich dich in unsre grp einladen



Danke, hast PN.

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFennek (23. Januar 2013)

Hi,

bin auch ganz neu hier am Bodensee (Wahlwies) und habe seit zig Jahren wieder angefangen zu Biken. Bin quasi wieder ein Anfänger. Bin zur Zeit mit nem älteren Scott Genius unterwegs. Die letzten 2 mal bin ich den Haldenhof runter, allerdings vom Parkplatz aus, da gibts ja auch kein Verbotsschild 

Würde auch gerne mal mit euch auf die Tour gehen, wäre dann aber immer sicherlich der Letzte... hoffe das ändert sich dann mal irgendwann 

Bin übrigens 27 ... und auch bei Facebook.

Grüße Pascal


----------



## Harley94 (23. Januar 2013)

Oh noch einer aus Wahlwies. Wo genau wohnst du?

Wenn du mir ne pn schreibst mit deinen fb kontaktdaten dann kann ich dich zu unsere fb gruppe hinzufügen.


----------



## Simon Katsch (23. Januar 2013)

off topic:
facebook facebook.ohne den kram wird man wohl ausgeschlossen wa?!


----------



## Harley94 (23. Januar 2013)

Naja schon ein bisschen. 

Aber wenn wir hier schonmal was gepostet haben war die reaktion auch recht dürftig. 
Aber momentan läuft eh nicht soviel.


----------



## DerFennek (23. Januar 2013)

An Facebook-Gruppen ist es halt praktisch, dass alles zusammen läuft. Da muss man net durch viele Seiten durchstöbern


----------



## Simon Katsch (23. Januar 2013)

ja stimmt schon...war nur mal so nebenbei
ja denke da oben aufm schiener kannste im moment nur mit Langlaufski antreten...
auch sonst wohl eher mager....wobei solange schnee liegt müsste es schon gehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreakmitHerz (28. Januar 2013)

Servus alle zusammen,
arbeite seit einer weile in Gottmadingen und such noch Anschluss in der Region 
wohne zwar in Tuttlingen, aber das Bike hat schnell den weg ins Auto gefunden 

also sofern Ihr wieder mal unterwegs seid, würde ich mich über eine Mitteilung freuen Optimal ist Mittwochs oder auch am WE

Bergauf ist noch nicht so meins... eher das Bergab  

Gruß Pia


----------



## mluna (1. Februar 2013)

Hallo Freak

Melde dich doch einfach mal, können ja mal zusammen eine Tour fahren

LG
Micha


----------



## sepultu (1. Februar 2013)

Schließe mich an. Würde auch gerne der FB Gruppe beitreten wen es recht ist. Muss auf mein Bike allerdings noch ca 1 Monat warten


----------



## zrk (1. Februar 2013)

Was wirds denn für ein Bike?

Ich werd mal wieder hier rein posten wenn ne Runde am Schieni ansteht


----------



## sepultu (1. Februar 2013)

Ghost ASX 5100.

Sehr gut. bin recht oft online.


----------



## ole88 (4. Februar 2013)

also wenn ihr möchtet und hier singen umgebung bikt dürft mir gern ne pm zukommen lassen dann füg ich euch dazu


----------



## sepultu (4. Februar 2013)

ok. In der Sunday morning raiders FB Gruppe bin ich bereits drin wen du die meintest. War letzten Sonntag auch schon am schienberg zum helfen, und werden diesen Sonntag auch wieder da sein


----------



## zrk (4. Februar 2013)

Kann jemand mal ein offizielles Statement bzgl. Nutzung des Bikeparks / Versicherungsgebühr o.ä. posten? Danke.


----------



## sepultu (4. Februar 2013)

FÃ¼r nicht Mitglieder 50â¬ im Jahr. Dann bekommt man einen Track Patch.Eine VerzichtserklÃ¤rung muss aus Versicherungstechnischen GrÃ¼nden Unterschrieben werden. Das bekommt man alles bei  Berthold. Er ist jeden Sonntag an der Strecke. Oder ein Termin mit ihm ausmachen. 

FÃ¼r Mitglieder des HMC-Singen sind es dann nur noch 35â¬. Weiter Infos auf  http://www.hmc-singen.de 


Alle Angaben ohne GewÃ¤hr !!


----------



## sepultu (4. Februar 2013)

sepultu schrieb:


> Für nicht Mitglieder 50 im Jahr. Dann bekommt man einen Track Patch.Eine Verzichtserklärung muss aus Versicherungstechnischen Gründen Unterschrieben werden. Das bekommt man alles bei  Berthold. Er ist jeden Sonntag an der Strecke. Oder ein Termin mit ihm ausmachen.
> 
> Für Mitglieder des HMC-Singen sind es dann nur noch 35. Weiter Infos auf  http://www.hmc-singen.de





Ansonsten Tritt der FB Gruppe SundayMorningRiderS bei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (5. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## ole88 (6. Februar 2013)

ne die gruppe mein ich net, un was is mit kohle für die schienerberch downhill strecke? ihr wollt kohle dafür oder is das jetzt nur n joke.


----------



## smithi80 (6. Februar 2013)

da die Strecke jetzt offiziell ist muss das ganze auch abgesichert sein falls was passiert was am schiener eigendlich ständig ist da kommt jedes WE bei gutem Wetter der Krankenwagen und die Strecke musste auch abgenommen werden von irgend so einem Verband, da fliest dann die Kohle hin wenn du genaueres wissen möchtest frag den Berthold der weiss bescheid bei den Sundaymorningriders


----------



## sepultu (6. Februar 2013)

Richtig. Das sind pro Strecke 800 *3= 2400 pro Jahr an Versicherung!!

Die Abnahme kostete gut 2000! 

Nicht Grad wenig wie ich finde. Wen ich es mit einem großen Bikepark  vergleiche sind 50 bzw. 35  doch peanuts. Oder nicht ?


----------



## zrk (6. Februar 2013)

deleted


----------



## smithi80 (6. Februar 2013)

wie das genau läuft weiss ich nicht, falls du in der facbook Gruppe bist einfach den Berthold mal anschreiben der weiss bescheid, aber eigendlich schon


----------



## zrk (6. Februar 2013)

-


----------



## ole88 (6. Februar 2013)

dazu sag ich jetzt nichts, bin gespannt wie ihr das machen wollt ohne kassenhäuschen, gibts für das geld auch n fahrdienst? spass beiseite zahl dafür sicher nicht


----------



## smithi80 (6. Februar 2013)

klar, wir shutteln eigendlich nur noch bin oft da und schon ewig nicht mehr hochgetreten, die meisten sind dann glaub ich schon so korrekt und zahlen zumindest die wo öfter da sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepultu (28. Februar 2013)

Sodele. Ich hab jetzt mein Bike und Protektoren usw.. 

War auch schon Unterwegs ^^ 

Jetzt kann´s richtig los gehen


----------



## smithi80 (28. Februar 2013)

nur so als tipp wenn du auf dem schiener bikerpark in den nächsten wochen richtig ballern gehen willst würde ich mindestens vorne einen dirty dan drauf machen, das wird noch ewig gehen bis es dort trocken ist


----------



## Graf~4lotz (2. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Was ist morgen los am Schienerberg? Regulärer Sonntagsbetrieb?
War noch nicht auf der Strecke und muss endlich wieder aufs Rad


----------



## idworker (6. März 2013)

Hi, bin auch von der Region. Wie funktioniert das mit dem shuttle, Zeiten Preise........

Danke für Eure Rückmeldung!


----------



## smithi80 (6. März 2013)

shutteln geht eigendlich immer nur von privat leuten aus aber wenn sie einen platze frei haben kann man in der Regel meistens mitshutteln anonsten wie gesagt falls du bei facebook bist schau bei der sundaymorningriders gruppe vorbei, da erfährt man alles


----------



## idworker (7. März 2013)

smithi80 schrieb:


> shutteln geht eigendlich immer nur von privat leuten aus aber wenn sie einen platze frei haben kann man in der Regel meistens mitshutteln anonsten wie gesagt falls du bei facebook bist schau bei der sundaymorningriders gruppe vorbei, da erfährt man alles



Danke für die Info, werde da beitreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepultu (21. März 2013)

Gehört hier nicht unbedingt rein, aber geht jemand am 23.03.2013 zur eröfnung vom Bikepark in Albstadt-Tailfingen ?


----------



## Deleted 152687 (21. März 2013)

Würde gern aber mein Bike ist noch nicht fahrbereit


----------



## Deleted 152687 (22. März 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/204111546328961/


----------



## frittenullnull (16. Dezember 2014)

hallo zusammen,
hat jemand gps daten zu den trails am böhlerberg?
wegbeschreibung wäre auch schon super!

viele grüße
steffen


----------



## zrk (24. Dezember 2014)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> hat jemand gps daten zu den trails am böhlerberg?
> wegbeschreibung wäre auch schon super!
> 
> ...



Wir können sie mal fahren... PN


----------



## 2378TCDD (30. August 2017)

zrk schrieb:


> Wir können sie mal fahren... PN


Buddle buddle ausgrab: Böhlerbergtrails, gerne !


----------



## 2378TCDD (2. April 2018)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Buddle buddle ausgrab: Böhlerbergtrails, gerne !



Apropos Buddeln  

Muss ned immer Schiener Berg sein 

Neue Extension nähe R´zell  

Der Schöpfer


----------



## Simon Katsch (2. April 2018)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Apropos Buddeln
> 
> Muss ned immer Schiener Berg sein
> 
> ...



ist der trail wieder fahrbar von oben bis unten?


----------



## 2378TCDD (2. April 2018)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> ist der trail wieder fahrbar von oben bis unten?


Oui!


----------



## Simon Katsch (2. April 2018)

NICE!!!

danke für die info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2378TCDD (2. April 2018)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> NICE!!!
> 
> danke für die info




Enjoy! Und versau mir den Hohen nicht 

LG Chris


----------



## Votec Tox (11. Mai 2020)

Habe keinen besseren Thread dafür gefunden:
Gestern wurde am Schienerberg in einem ziemlich vielgenutzten Trail namens "Wilder Mann" (nicht im genehmigten Bikepark) eine Nagelfalle gefunden.
Zur Zeit werden all die Trails von zu vielen und Dank Corona oft auch genervten Menschen genutzt. Bitte aufpassen!


----------



## frittenullnull (11. Mai 2020)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Habe keinen besseren Thread dafür gefunden:
> Gestern wurde am Schienerberg in einem ziemlich vielgenutzten Trail namens "Wilder Mann" (nicht im genehmigten Bikepark) eine Nagelfalle gefunden.
> Zur Zeit werden all die Trails von zu vielen und Dank Corona oft auch genervten Menschen genutzt. Bitte aufpassen!


in konstanz bekommen wir auch probleme was die trails angeht.
die coronazeit hat das fass zum überlaufen gebracht…





__





						Trail Runde Konstanz Wollmatingen
					

Ich freu mich schon drauf, so einen "Trapper" mal zu erwischen :i2:




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## petitrouge (11. Mai 2020)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Habe keinen besseren Thread dafür gefunden:
> Gestern wurde am Schienerberg in einem ziemlich vielgenutzten Trail namens "Wilder Mann" (nicht im genehmigten Bikepark) eine Nagelfalle gefunden.
> Zur Zeit werden all die Trails von zu vielen und Dank Corona oft auch genervten Menschen genutzt. Bitte aufpassen!




Vielen lieben Dank für die Info!!!!!!!!

Grüsse Jens


----------



## Bene2405 (12. Mai 2020)

Ich weiss nicht ob es die selbe Meldung ist aber lieber einmal doppelt als zuwenig:


----------



## snoco (12. Mai 2020)

@Bene2405 Das selbe wollte ich gerade schreiben  In dem Fall haben wir uns jetzt auch bei mtb-news...

@Votec Tox Weißt Du ob dass die selbe MEldung ist?


----------



## Marshall6 (19. Mai 2020)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Habe keinen besseren Thread dafür gefunden:
> Gestern wurde am Schienerberg in einem ziemlich vielgenutzten Trail namens "Wilder Mann" (nicht im genehmigten Bikepark) eine Nagelfalle gefunden.
> Zur Zeit werden all die Trails von zu vielen und Dank Corona oft auch genervten Menschen genutzt. Bitte aufpassen!


Das gehört hier hin:




__





						Absichtliche Fallen für Biker
					

Die von sgclimber geposteten Bilder zeigen keine hinterfotzigen Anschläge....




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Weiteres Vorgehen sollte sein:

1. Aussagekräftige Fotos machen, nicht nur Nahaufnahmen, Fallen so liegen lassen
2. ! Sofort ! Bei der Polizei anrufen, das ist eine Straftat, hier besteht auch für Wildtiere, Wanderer, Kinder, Hunde eine große Verletzungsgefahr .
3. Presse informieren, Südkurier und Wochenblatt
4. Bei Facebook posten

Danke!


----------



## Marshall6 (19. Mai 2020)

Bene2405 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob es die selbe Meldung ist aber lieber einmal doppelt als zuwenig:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1040629


Wurde das der Polizei gemeldet?


----------



## snoco (19. Mai 2020)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Wurde das der Polizei gemeldet?





Marshall6 schrieb:


> Weiteres Vorgehen sollte sein:
> 1. Aussagekräftige Fotos machen, nicht nur Nahaufnahmen, Fallen so liegen lassen
> 2. ! Sofort ! Bei der Polizei anrufen, das ist eine Straftat, hier besteht auch für Wildtiere, Wanderer, Kinder, Hunde eine große Verletzungsgefahr .
> 3. Presse informieren, Südkurier und Wochenblatt
> 4. Bei Facebook posten



Wir (Bene und ich) haben die Meldung selber nur weiter geteilt, was der ursprüngliche Urheber gemacht hat, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marshall6 (19. Mai 2020)

snoco schrieb:


> Wir (Bene und ich) haben die Meldung selber nur weiter geteilt, was der ursprüngliche Urheber gemacht hat, weiß ich leider nicht.


Herr Hahn vom Wochenblatt Singen hat Interesse an der Geschichte, bitte Bilder direkt an Ihn per Email senden, mit kurzer Info:
Wo wurde das Bild gemacht?
Wann wurde es gemacht?
Ist der Fotograf einer eventuellen Veröffentlichung des Bildes einverstanden?


----------



## Marshall6 (19. Mai 2020)

Habe heute per whatsapp noch ein Bild bekommen, leider weiß ich auch nicht wer und wann es gemacht hat. 
Soll auf dem sog. „Höll Trail“ irgendwo am Schienerberg, mehrere kleine und große Bretter dieser Machart:


----------



## Votec Tox (19. Mai 2020)

@snoco und @Bene2405 : Ist dieselbe Meldung mit dem Holzbrett von den oberen Photos (Bene2405).


----------



## Marshall6 (23. Mai 2020)

Im aktuellen Höri Blatt gibt es eine sehr freie Auslegung des §44 Bundesnaturschutzgesetz:





Zum Vergleich der Gesetzestext:





Wer sich auch darüber beschweren möchte, hier die Emailadresse :
[email protected]

Mein post darf gerne auch bei Facebook eingestellt werden, ich habe das nicht.


----------



## Heiko123 (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin die nächste Woche am Bodensee und wollte gerne mal zum Bikepark Radolfzell fahren.

Die Frage ist: Kann man die 260hm auch jedesmal radln? Oder ist der Anstieg zu steil dafür?

Danke


----------



## frittenullnull (27. Mai 2020)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bin die nächste Woche am Bodensee und wollte gerne mal zum Bikepark Radolfzell fahren.
> 
> ...


uphill geht auf einem forstweg durch den wald und ist sehr entspannt!
die letzten meter auf der straße sind ein wenig steiler aber echt auch ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marshall6 (27. Mai 2020)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bin die nächste Woche am Bodensee und wollte gerne mal zum Bikepark Radolfzell fahren.
> 
> ...


Wo ist den da ein Bikepark in Radolfzell?
Oder meinst du den hier?




__





						Start | Bikepark Schienerberg | Downhill- und Freeride Deutschland
					

Bikepark Schienerberg - Downhill und Mountainbike - Strecken für jedes Könnerlevel! Der Bikepark liegt im Süden Deutschlands, nahe der Schweizer Grenze. Direkt am Bodensee!




					www.bikeparkschienerberg.de
				



Da kannst du auch gleich online ein Ticket kaufen, ohne würde ich nicht riskieren, da inzwischen sehr oft kontrolliert wird.


----------



## Heiko123 (28. Mai 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

Danke für die schnelle Info.
Ja den meine ich und ja ich kaufe das Ticket, da 5€ fair sind.

Kann man die BlueLine auch mit nem Anfänger für Bikeparks runterfahren oder sind hier auch arge Wurzelpassagen drin?


----------



## petitrouge (28. Mai 2020)

Die Blue Line kannst Du bedenkenlos fahren. 
Ich bin vor kurzem die Rote runter... aber mit einem Torque und 180mm Federweg ???

Grüße Jens


----------



## Marshall6 (28. Mai 2020)

Aber bitte keine anderen Wege fahren, sonst rastet der Jagdpächter noch aus ..








						Jagdpächter der Gemeinde Moos wünscht sich im Wald mehr Ruhe und Rücksichtnahme – vor allem von Mountainbikern
					

Unter den vielen Radfahrern, die auf wild angelegten Trails unterwegs sind, leiden vor allem die Tiere, weil sie in ihren Ruhezonen gestört werden.




					www.suedkurier.de


----------



## ralf321 (28. Mai 2020)

*Mit Nagelbrettern gegen Mountainbiker: Unbekannter legt Fallen am Schienerberg aus*

https://www.suedkurier.de/region/kr...hv8bjw9ZXIYH0zQVfx6Sb6skQ2s-QMC4ZoRY61vVYuDpg


----------



## Marshall6 (28. Mai 2020)

ralf321 schrieb:


> *Mit Nagelbrettern gegen Mountainbiker: Unbekannter legt Fallen am Schienerberg aus*
> 
> https://www.suedkurier.de/region/kr...hv8bjw9ZXIYH0zQVfx6Sb6skQ2s-QMC4ZoRY61vVYuDpg


----------



## frittenullnull (29. Mai 2020)

hier gibt es auch news:





						Rücksicht in den Konstanzer Wäldern - Stadt Konstanz
					

Offizielle Seite der Stadt Konstanz mit Informationen zur Stadtverwaltung und Tourismus, Kultur und Freizeit-Tipps, regionaler News-Ticker und umfangreiche Serviceangebote.




					www.konstanz.de
				





tragt euch ein und unterstütz das ganze mit eurem zuspruch:





						Mountainbiken in Konstanz - Stadt Konstanz
					

Offizielle Seite der Stadt Konstanz mit Informationen zur Stadtverwaltung und Tourismus, Kultur und Freizeit-Tipps, regionaler News-Ticker und umfangreiche Serviceangebote.




					www.konstanz.de


----------



## alteoma301 (4. Juni 2020)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Aber bitte keine anderen Wege fahren, sonst rastet der Jagdpächter noch aus ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja, wenn er die tiere nicht jagen würde, hätten sie auch keine angst vor menschen. siehe streichelzo und tierpark. Aber die phösen phösen biker sind so gemein und verschrecken das wild... jajaja.


----------



## Marshall6 (4. Juni 2020)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> tja, wenn er die tiere nicht jagen würde, hätten sie auch keine angst vor menschen. siehe streichelzo und tierpark. Aber die phösen phösen biker sind so gemein und verschrecken das wild... jajaja.


Die Tiere sind längst an die Menschen im Wald gewöhnt, egal ob Wanderer oder Mountainbiker.  Die haben auch viele Rückzugsgebiete, da einfach in bestimmten Bereichen kein Mensch hinkommt, z.B. sehr steile Bereiche oder Baummikado. 
Das einzige was die stört sind Schüsse, wie z.B. gestern Abend nach 21 Uhr. Also wenn Sie den Schuss hören - die erschossenen Tiere stört natürlich nix mehr. 
Ist nicht gerade Brut- und Setzzeit? Muss man da rumballern? Bzw. darf der Jagdpächter das überhaupt?


----------



## Heiko123 (15. Juni 2020)

So, habe meine Zeit in BW und Bodensee überstanden, ohne Platten.

Ist eine schöne Gegend, aber die 2m Regel ist mehr als blöd. War dadurch etwas langweilig, da mein nicht weiss, ob man irgendwo wenns Spass gemacht hätte gleich verhaftet wird. Sind somit auf den Wegen geblieben.

Bin froh wieder im etwas leichterem Bayern zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marshall6 (27. Juni 2020)

Neues von der Höri, hier ein Zitat aus dem örtlichen Blättle:

„Mountainbiker auf dem Schienerberg
In der Presse war in den letzten Wochen vermehrt über Mountainbike-Strecken auf dem Schienerberg berichtet worden. Es gab hier zu mit dem Jagdpächter und Vertretern des Mountainbike Clubs Singen ein Gespräch. Gemeinsam einigte man sich darauf, Wildru- hezonen im Wald auszuweisen.“

Meine Meinung:
Da der Jagdpächter nicht zuständig ist für Absperrungen, kann er ausweisen was er will. 
Das Wild wird sich am wenigsten daran halten, das kann nicht lesen.


----------



## Simon Katsch (27. Juni 2020)

hältst du dich dann wenigstens dran auch wenn du anderer Meinung bist?


----------



## Marshall6 (27. Juni 2020)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> hältst du dich dann wenigstens dran auch wenn du anderer Meinung bist?


Bisher gibt es keine Informationen was und wo ausgewiesen werden soll. 
Nachdem die Meldung vom Blättle von gestern ist, wird man hier auch sicher vor Ort im Wald noch nichts davon sehen.  Ob ich mich daran halte ist erstmal unerheblich, hier fallen gerade soviele Touris ein, oft mit MTBs auf der AHK, da bleibt es voll im Wald, und die lesen kein Käseblatt, die fahren einfach.

Hier die rechtlichen Grundlagen für BW:





						Landesrecht BW § 42 JWMG  | Landesnorm Baden-Württemberg |  - Wildruhegebiete, Gebiete mit besonderen Schutzanforderungen | Jagd- und Wildtiermanagementgesetz (JWMG) vom 25. November 2014 | gültig ab: 14.07.2015 gültig bis: 29.06.2020
					

Recherche juristischer Informationen



					www.landesrecht-bw.de
				




Ich lese in dem Gesetz nichts von Jagdpächter, da sind andere Menschen zuständig. 
Mich nervt es einfach langsam, das zunehmend Kompetenzen überschritten werden, und das das scheinbar niemanden stört.


----------



## Simon Katsch (28. Juni 2020)

Wenn es halt Ruhezonen gibt dann werden die auch abgesperrt und dann haben sich auch die allseits beliebten Touristen dran zu halten.
Ich denke aber dass das auf der höri solange dauert,da sind diese wieder vom See verschwunden ?
in stahringen gibt’s auch einige Schilder mit Ruhezonen aber auch mit Hinweis auf die 2m Regel.
Dass es die letzten Monate überall eskaliert ist ist bedauerlich und ich geb dir recht dass da viele Leute Rechte zugesprochen werden die schlichtweg die biker mit aller Gewalt aus dem Wald haben wollen, was ich auch traurig finde


----------



## zrk (28. Juni 2020)

Am Schienerberg könnte man doch die Vereinsmitgliedern vorbehaltene Strecke der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich machen. Und statt Verbotsschilder lieber ein paar Wegweiser "hier gehts zur Bikestrecke" für die Touries aufstellen. Oder wär das zu einfach?


----------



## Marshall6 (28. Juni 2020)

zrk schrieb:


> Am Schienerberg könnte man doch die Vereinsmitgliedern vorbehaltene Strecke der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich machen. Und statt Verbotsschilder lieber ein paar Wegweiser "hier gehts zur Bikestrecke" für die Touries aufstellen. Oder wär das zu einfach?


Da gibt es massive Haftungsprobleme bei Stürzen, das ist nicht so einfach.
Die BikeTouris wissen längst wo die offiziellen Strecken sind, und nutzen auch alle anderen Strecken.
Es geht auch weniger um solche Getto-Strecken, sondern um andere Wege und Pfade die seit Jahren ohne Probleme befahren werden und nun plötzlich gesperrt werden sollen. Viele davon sind im Winter über 2m breit und wachsen im Sommer völlig zu.

Wenn nun alle die am Schienerberg fahren dem HMC beitreten, auch unsere Schweizer Kollegen, dann wären es halt nicht 100 ( keine Ahnung wie viele Mitglieder es gibt), sondern eher 300-500 im Verein, da wäre die Verhandlungsposition gegenüber Gemeinde Moos, Stadt Singen und unterer Forstbehörde deutlich stärker.


----------



## zrk (28. Juni 2020)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Da gibt es massive Haftungsprobleme bei Stürzen, das ist nicht so einfach.



Quatsch, andere machen es vor... Um nicht wie immer nach Freiburg schauen zu müssen, z.B. Bikepark Bräunlingen.



Marshall6 schrieb:


> andere Wege und Pfade die seit Jahren ohne Probleme befahren werden und nun plötzlich gesperrt werden sollen.



Naja wenn da irgendwelche selbst gebastelten Schilder aufgehängt werden (typisch Deutschland), dann ist die rechtliche Auslegung immer noch ein zweites paar Schuhe.


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Juni 2020)

Ich finde eine Lösung analog zu Freiburg ganz cool. Aber Jammern alleine hilft nichts. Man muss bei den Behörden Druck aufbauen.


----------



## Simon Katsch (29. Juni 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich finde eine Lösung analog zu Freiburg ganz cool. Aber Jammern alleine hilft nichts. Man muss bei den Behörden Druck aufbauen.


Wie meinst du das? Ich finde schon mal gut dass die Stadt die Gespräche sucht und ich glaube im Wald wird momentan genug Druck (auf)gebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (29. Juni 2020)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Viele davon sind im Winter über 2m breit und wachsen im Sommer völlig zu.



Dann sind sie auch im Sommer über 2 m breit!! Pflanzenbewuchs ändert an der breite nichts. Gemessen wird, wenn überhaupt, an 2 Festen Punkten die über das ganze Jahr da sind, Bäume oder ähnliches.


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Juni 2020)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Ich finde schon mal gut dass die Stadt die Gespräche sucht und ich glaube im Wald wird momentan genug Druck (auf)gebaut?



Lokalpolitisch aber auch landesweit bezüglich der 2m-Regel.


----------

